# Kindle updates



## Ann in Arlington

*
***update 6/14/16 -- 5.8.1 for the basic Kindle, latest PW, Voyage and Oasis -- see this thread for more info:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,237585.0.html
*_
Thanks to Atunah for keeping us aware of the updates!_

Both the Voyage (currently at OS 5.5) and the 2nd Gen Paperwhite (currently at OS 5.4.5.1) have updates available taking them both to 5.6.1

You can find the software updates on Amazon: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_bc_nav?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529680

You can download them and then copy them to the device and update manually via the settings menu. Or just wait until Amazon sends it.

Here's what it says about the update on Amazon -- it is apparently the same for both devices in what it does:

The software update includes general improvements and the following feature enhancements:

* Support for Family Library*

With Family Library, you can link two Amazon accounts and share books on your Kindle Paperwhite 2nd Generation and other compatible Amazon devices and apps. To learn more, visit About Family Library.

*Support for Kindle FreeTime Unlimited*

Kindle FreeTime Unlimited is an optional monthly subscription for Kindle FreeTime that offers thousands of books for children ages three- to eight-years-old.
*
Word Wise -- See Hints for Difficult Words*

With Word Wise, you can see simple definitions and synonyms displayed inline above more difficult words while you read. Word Wise makes it easier for readers learning English and kids reading their first chapter books to understand challenging books more quickly.

* X-Ray Improvements*

Explore the "bones of a book" with an improved timeline and the ability to browse images and filter by Notable Clips.

* Deeper Goodreads Integration
*
Goodreads on Kindle makes it quicker to access and update your reading status and adds the ability to preview and purchase books without leaving Goodreads.

* Periodical Improvements*

You can access up to 40 magazine back issues from the cloud on your device. Multiple issues of the same periodical are now collected together.

It looks like the current Basic Kindle, which they're calling 7th generation, might have one as well.

It lists the Family Library, Word Wise, X-Ray, and Periodical functions as part of the update.

(And thanks to Vicki for alerting me.  )

update12/18/14: 5.6.1.0.2 is now the latest version for Voyage and 2nd Gen PW

update 1/18/15: Looks like only the PW has 0.2, Voyage has the latest as 0.1

update 2/12/15: Voyage update to 0.3 is rolling out and available on Amazon
update 2/13/15: PW 2nd gen (2013) update to0.4 also rolling out and available on Amazon

update 2/19/15 Voyage update to 0.5 is rolling out and is available on Amazon, as is 0.6 for the 2013 PW

update 4/30/15 PW 2nd Gen, basic Kindle, and Voyage update to 5.6.2.1 -- general improvements and bug fixes. Thanks to S.Reid for the alert.

update 6/26/15 PW 1st Gen update 5.6.1.1 released . . . . joins the others with the improvements listed here. Thanks to readingril for the alert.

update 8/10/15 PW 2nd Gen, Voyage, and Basic Kindle now at 5.6.5 -- same as 3rd gen PW. No change to the 1st Gen PW

***update 6/14/16 -- 5.8.1 for the basic Kindle, latest PW, Voyage and Oasis -- see this thread for more info:http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,237585.0.html

Thanks to Atunah for keeping us aware of the updates!


----------



## GBear

Ann, I'm still hanging on to my PW2 software that predates cloud collections. I haven't seen many, if any features that feel like must-haves to me, but am wondering if you feel they've addressed the cloud collection issues to your satisfaction? Would you recommend upgrading, or to leave well enough alone?


----------



## Toby

Tonight I downloaded the software to the V. & the PW2 & my Fire HDX that hadn't updated it's software yet. Now, I am having trouble putting books in collections. I had to delete a KU book that I had accidentally put in my paid books collection in order to redownload it to put it in my KU collection. Then I got a free book tonight & could not even put it in a collection. I've been rebooting the heck out of both the PW2 & the V. Then, I saw that the samples that I had, that was not put in the samples collection are all gone. I had been for the most part,  writing down the samples that I had in the collection & then deleting them. I figured that I would do that 1st before tackling the samples that were not in collection. Agggg!   I'm frustrated as a lot of things are not working out tonight, so I will have to deal with Amazon another time, hopefully when things are working for me.


----------



## Vicki G.

Toby said:


> Tonight I downloaded the software to the V. & the PW2 & my Fire HDX that hadn't updated it's software yet. Now, I am having trouble putting books in collections. I had to delete a KU book that I had accidentally put in my paid books collection in order to redownload it to put it in my KU collection. Then I got a free book tonight & could not even put it in a collection. I've been rebooting the heck out of both the PW2 & the V. Then, I saw that the samples that I had, that was not put in the samples collection are all gone. I had been for the most part, writing down the samples that I had in the collection & then deleting them. I figured that I would do that 1st before tackling the samples that were not in collection. Agggg!  I'm frustrated as a lot of things are not working out tonight, so I will have to deal with Amazon another time, hopefully when things are working for me.


WAIT TOBY!!!!! Don't jump off the bridge just yet.

hmmmm.... Ok, while I'm not delighted with the way things are working now (and don't even have enough knowledge of the works to discuss what others are attempting to do with their collections), the books are all still there BUT... They are now split into On Device and Cloud. For example, I had 80 books in a collection named Read in 2014. Now I have 27 "On Device" with a notation at the bottom of the screen that tells me there are (80-27 = 53?) books in the cloud. Like I said, I'm not delighted but the books are still there. We'll just have to stay up late a few nights studying how this works. For me, I much prefer having things greyed out. What can I say? <shrug>

Additional comment: I don't know where my brain is because I just reread your post and see it is mostly samples you are talking about. This is almost like when you buy a new Kindle and the samples all disappear, even if they were in a collection. I think... duh! Looks like I need to go back to bed now.


----------



## stevene9

I just downloaded the update but I think I will wait this time to see how everyone does. Often I rush in right away and get burned if there is a problem (like that one update from hell that we all screamed about). Nothing in the new update seems very pressing to me.

Steve


----------



## Meemo

Vicki G. said:


> hmmmm.... Ok, while I'm not delighted with the way things are working now (and don't even have enough knowledge of the works to discuss what others are attempting to do with their collections), the books are all still there BUT... They are now split into On Device and Cloud. For example, I had 80 books in a collection named Read in 2014. Now I have 27 "On Device" with a notation at the bottom of the screen that tells me there are (80-27 = 53?) books in the cloud. Like I said, I'm not delighted but the books are still there. We'll just have to stay up late a few nights studying how this works. For me, I much prefer having things greyed out. What can I say? <shrug>


And I hate the grayed out books - if I'm sorting by "On Device" that's all I want to see - what's actually on the device. So this looks like an update I'll like just for that (I don't much care about the other stuff).

GBear, I'm one who held out for a long time on "that" update, and hated it when I did it. But they've tweaked things enough now that I don't mind it as long as I've got things sorted properly. My only issue these days is that when I'm putting newly loaded books into Collections, I have to page through all the Collections on my account - that's another area where I don't "get" it - why do I need to see Collections from other devices (and other people's Kindles) to put the book on MY Kindle into a Collection on MY Kindle? It just doesn't make sense to me. But that's minor. And like I said, from what Vicki said above it sounds like they've fixed another of the things that was a minor annoyance, those grayed out books in a Collection.


----------



## GBear

Thanks, Meemo. I may still hold out for a while, until there's a release with something I REALLY want. At least it seems that when I break down and update my Kindle I won't want to gnash my teeth and throw it out the window!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Meemo said:


> And I hate the grayed out books - if I'm sorting by "On Device" that's all I want to see - what's actually on the device. So this looks like an update I'll like just for that (I don't much care about the other stuff).
> 
> GBear, I'm one who held out for a long time on "that" update, and hated it when I did it. But they've tweaked things enough now that I don't mind it as long as I've got things sorted properly. My only issue these days is that when I'm putting newly loaded books into Collections, I have to page through all the Collections on my account - that's another area where I don't "get" it - why do I need to see Collections from other devices (and other people's Kindles) to put the book on MY Kindle into a Collection on MY Kindle? It just doesn't make sense to me. But that's minor. And like I said, from what Vicki said above it sounds like they've fixed another of the things that was a minor annoyance, those grayed out books in a Collection.


Hmmm. . . . if this update doesn't show the grayed out books even in 'on device' I may have to get it sooner rather than waiting for it to come automatically later -- I too find that really . . . . . counterintuitive. O.k. STOOPID.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

In order to provide some feedback to you all -- I take my 'moderator' status seriously  -- I just downloaded the Voyage update and have copied it to my device. I've set it to update.

It took maybe 2 minutes to download, about 1 minute to copy. It took about 5 minutes to 'install' and then it restarted -- which took something around 2 minutes.
Oh Happy Day!

As was reported, the STOOPID is GONE!

Yay!

When it shows collections, ON DEVICE only shows the books ON the DEVICE!

I might even make a few more collections now. 

Haven't checked anything else yet . . . . .


----------



## Vicki G.

Gosh, looks like I'm the only one that liked the grayed out books.  But then it's only me on my account and I found it very easy to find what I was looking for.  If it wasn't on the device, just tap on it and it downloaded.  Soooooo easy for me.  But this new way will be ok, I think.  Will get to use search a lot more, I'm thinking.

Ohhhh, and the new X-Ray for the book feature is nice as is buying the next book in a series.  I was curious as to how that would work.  At the end of the book where the rating page is, it offers the book's page in the Kindle Store where you can buy it, get if a Prime selection or if you have Kindle Unlimited, which I do.  Amazon is making it even easier for us to spend our $$$.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vicki G. said:


> Gosh, looks like I'm the only one that liked the grayed out books. But then it's only me on my account and I found it very easy to find what I was looking for. If it wasn't on the device, just tap on it and it downloaded. Soooooo easy for me. But this new way will be ok, I think. Will get to use search a lot more, I'm thinking.
> 
> Ohhhh, and the new X-Ray for the book feature is nice as is buying the next book in a series. I was curious as to how that would work. At the end of the book where the rating page is, it offers the book's page in the Kindle Store where you can buy it, get if a Prime selection or if you have Kindle Unlimited, which I do. Amazon is making it even easier for us to spend our $$$.


You could leave it showing 'cloud' all the time -- then you'll see the grayed out books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ooh! Another cool thing -- which a lot of people have asked for.

When you click a book to open it -- one you've not started before, you get an 'about this book' pop up. Tells you the typical reading time -- not sure if it is basing that on your reading pattern, and you can update GR that you're reading it. Also lists more books by the author, other books mentioned in the book You can toggle the option to show this off -- I wish you could make it show every time, not just when you open for the first time. I can conceive of opening several books to see what I want to read, and then deciding on one. But now the others won't do the magic the next time I'm searching. 

eta: when you are in a book, the 'about this book' is now one of the menu options, so that's a good thing. I guess you really wouldn't want it to pop up _every_ time you open the book . . . . . but it's good to have access when you want it.

another eta: Looks like there is a new setting called "advanced options' under the 'personalize your kindle' section -- where you can name it and put in your contact info and set the time.

***You can toggle recommendations on and off when you're in cover view. This has always been available

But these are all new, I think:

***You can toggle whether or not to dispay an option to buy the next title in the series when you get to the end of a book
***You can turn whispersync on and off for THIS device -- used to be it was on or off in the account and applied to all devices regardless. So you can also set two devices NOT to sync if two of you on the account are reading the same book at the same time, while leaving other devices on the account syncing.
***You can manage your special offers. You can set 'filtering' which will not permit offers that have images that 'may not be suitable for all audiences. And you can set your special offers to be personalized based on your borrows and purchases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like the "about the book" except it doesn't really tell me the thing I want to know about the book--what the book's about.  Some I've looked at seem to have the first line of the blurb, some have the book and series and some just have the title.

I do like the deeper Goodreads integration, now that I'm using Goodreads more than I used to.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you press and hold on a book on your home page, one of the options is to put it on one of the three generic Goodreads shelves--Read, Currently Reading, and Want to Read.  Still want access to my other GR shelves, but I can see where that might be difficult.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks Vicki for the sympathy. Besides the lost samples, my really BIG complaint was that my V kept freezing up when I tried to put a book in a collection. I had to struggle just to get the checkmark on a collection's name & tapping on DONE didn't work. It was buggy. It would checkmark on another collection's name. Now, I have a KU book in my Am Reading Collection instead of my KU collection. I can't get it in the right collection. The V just keeps freezing. Then I have to restart & wait. I must have done this a dozen times last night. I haven't checked this problem out today yet. I hope that it's gremblings & will work itself out. If not, I won't be able to use collections as it stands. I don't know if restoring to Factory Settings would resolve this problem.


----------



## Toby

I tried again tonight & now I get the message, "The Select Application could not be started. Please try again."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Thanks Vicki for the sympathy. Besides the lost samples, my really BIG complaint was that my V kept freezing up when I tried to put a book in a collection. I had to struggle just to get the checkmark on a collection's name & tapping on DONE didn't work. It was buggy. It would checkmark on another collection's name. Now, I have a KU book in my Am Reading Collection instead of my KU collection. I can't get it in the right collection. The V just keeps freezing. Then I have to restart & wait. I must have done this a dozen times last night. I haven't checked this problem out today yet. I hope that it's gremblings & will work itself out. If not, I won't be able to use collections as it stands. I don't know if restoring to Factory Settings would resolve this problem.





Toby said:


> I tried again tonight & now I get the message, "The Select Application could not be started. Please try again."


My suggestion would be to do a restart, see if that clears it. You can do it via the menu or by holding the power button 30-40 seconds.

If that doesn't fix it, the next step is a factory reset.

If THAT doesn't fix it, then you need to contact Kindle CS.

I can say that I've had no issues with my Voyage since putting the update on last evening. I have moved a few things into and out of collections, downloaded some books from the cloud, and read for a couple of hours.


----------



## Vicki G.

Ann in Arlington said:


> You could leave it showing 'cloud' all the time -- then you'll see the grayed out books.


Yeah, that's true except that they really don't show grayed out any more. If it is on the device, there is a small check mark in the upper right hand corner. Anyway, as I said, I'll get used to it and I can see where this is much better if you have more than one Kindle-and user- on your account. I do like that reminder of how many items are in a given collection are also in the Cloud.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> As was reported, the STOOPID is GONE!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> When it shows collections, ON DEVICE only shows the books ON the DEVICE!


Also, I like the fact that as well as not listing the books not downloaded, instead it just says at the bottom of the page how many others items from that collection are in the cloud but not downloaded. So you still know how many you've got, without having them right there in your face, albeit greyed out. Much more helpful all round.


----------



## Vicki G.

Toby said:


> I tried again tonight & now I get the message, "The Select Application could not be started. Please try again."


Hang in there, Toby. Will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vicki G. said:


> Yeah, that's true except that they really don't show grayed out any more. If it is on the device, there is a small check mark in the upper right hand corner. Anyway, as I said, I'll get used to it and I can see where this is much better if you have more than one Kindle-and user- on your account. I do like that reminder of how many items are in a given collection are also in the Cloud.


I guess I always saw it as exactly the same information in a slightly different format -- and never could understand how "on device" also included everything that was NOT ON the device. 

I'm definitely going to send feedback and thank them for the change . . . . .


----------



## Toby

Thanks everyone for your support & help. Earlier today, it dawned on me that when I was restarting the kindle, I would hold the power button around 10 sec's, when a pop up box gave the option to restart. That's what I was doing, so having read here last night about members mentioning to hold the power button for 40 sec's, that's what I did today. The kindle did react better, less buggy, but still check marking the wrong collection on it's own, & still taking a long time to get 1 book in a collection. I repeated the restart. Better now, but still not quite responsive. For example, if I tap on a collection, it takes awhile for the check mark to appear. Then it takes awhile after tapping on the done button, for the done button to show that it's been touched. I'll try again tomorrow & also check to see if this problem shows up on the PW2. 
    1 of the updates items is About This Book. I thought that I would see a description of the book on the pop up when you 1st open the book. All I see is how many pages & the author & other books the author wrote. Do I have to go to the store in order to see the book's description?
    Also, someone mentioned that you can see how many books are in the collection in the cloud when on the device collection at the bottom of the page. I didn't see this. Where do I look?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> 1 of the updates items is About This Book. I thought that I would see a description of the book on the pop up when you 1st open the book. All I see is how many pages & the author & other books the author wrote. Do I have to go to the store in order to see the book's description?


I think so. I also thought it would have a description of the book...



> Also, someone mentioned that you can see how many books are in the collection in the cloud when on the device collection at the bottom of the page. I didn't see this. Where do I look?


If I tap on a collection name on my home page that has more books in it than are on the device, and are viewing "On Device," at the very bottom left, it has, for example "31 more items in the Cloud." If I'm viewing "Cloud," it doesn't say anything there.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I can't wait to check that out. I will love that feature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby, how old is your PW2? Because, it occurs to me, that they quietly doubled the amount of memory earlier this summer.  I wonder if the older PWs (2013 model) will have trouble with the update because of memory size.  Maybe if you have a lot of books it will behave better if you remove some of them.


----------



## FearIndex

I can confirm 5.6.1 is also available for the Kindle (7th Generation) with said improvements, just downloaded it. It didn't show up wirelessly yet, so I USB'd it in.

Improved Goodreads and FreeTime Unlimited are not mentioned on the Kindle (7th Generation) update page, but since the device was already on 5.6.0 since launch, it probably had them installed whereas Voyage and PW2 were behind in software versions at pre-5.6 didn't yet have them... FreeTime Unlimited for example was already in the Kindle (7th Generation) user guide at launch.

I can confirm Kindle (7th Generation) 5.6.1 also has the About Book and new Advanced Settings changes Ann mentions. Personally I don't like being told the reading time though, I'd much rather not know that when reading fiction especially. I'm okay with seeing a percentage of where I'm at at the book, but I don't need or want to know more than that - I wish they'd make it easier to keep that info hidden.

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201605570


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FearIndex said:


> Personally I don't like being told the reading time though, I'd much rather not know that when reading fiction especially. I'm okay with seeing a percentage of where I'm at at the book, but I don't need or want to know more than that - I wish they'd make it easier to keep that info hidden.
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201605570


Well, it _is pretty easy. If you tap in the lower left corner where the 'time in chapter', etc. appears it rotates through the options. And one of those is to show nothing at all._


----------



## FearIndex

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, it _is pretty easy. If you tap in the lower left corner where the 'time in chapter', etc. appears it rotates through the options. And one of those is to show nothing at all.
> _


_

Sure, I do know that, but mis-tapping the corners is pretty easy and before you know it - there is the time. And now, if they indeed have added mandatory show of that info every time you open a new book...?

Edit: Just downloaded a book from the cloud and indeed the first open shows the About Book (on Kindle 7th Gen) and the reading time is there on the first row. Unfortunate._


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FearIndex said:


> Sure, I do know that, but mis-tapping the corners is pretty easy and before you know it - there is the time. And now, if they indeed have added mandatory show of that info every time you open a new book...?
> 
> Edit: Just downloaded a book from the cloud and indeed the first open shows the About Book (on Kindle 7th Gen) and the reading time is there on the first row. Unfortunate.


You can also turn that off -- it's in the settings. Then you'll only see 'about the book' if you go to it on purpose.


----------



## FearIndex

Good news, one can turn off the About Book on first open under Reading Options > Notes & About This Book.

Edit: Just like Ann said at the same time.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> In order to provide some feedback to you all -- I take my 'moderator' status seriously  -- I just downloaded the Voyage update and have copied it to my device. I've set it to update.
> 
> It took maybe 2 minutes to download, about 1 minute to copy. It took about 5 minutes to 'install' and then it restarted -- which took something around 2 minutes.
> Oh Happy Day!
> 
> As was reported, the STOOPID is GONE!
> 
> Yay!
> 
> When it shows collections, ON DEVICE only shows the books ON the DEVICE!
> 
> I might even make a few more collections now.
> 
> Haven't checked anything else yet . . . . .


Wow.. that's all I can say.. Wow!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> Wow.. that's all I can say.. Wow!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Indeed!






Or direct link
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB6vRoL3vFU


----------



## bordercollielady

Just did the update.. and now I have a bunch of empty Collection ON DEVICE!!  Yep!!  That's really true... Amazon finally figured that out!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I sent to [email protected] to tell them how much I appreciated the fix.   I figure having told them several times how STOOPID I thought it was, I should tell them I was happy when the STOOPID got fixed.


----------



## Toby

I tried the PW2 today. I got it last year when they came out. I am having the same trouble. I also thought that it was the amount of books, but on my V, I have 2,637 MB free & on my PW2, I had checked this out earlier, so I think it had over 200 MB free on it. Do you still think that I have too many books on my kindles?


----------



## gdae23

> how old is your PW2? Because, it occurs to me, that they quietly doubled the amount of memory earlier this summer. I wonder if the older PWs (2013 model) will have trouble with the update because of memory size. Maybe if you have a lot of books it will behave better if you remove some of them


I have the 2013 model, and it was full enough that when I (manually) added the new software to do the update, I got a message saying there was insufficient room to do the update. I needed to delete some older issue of the NY Times anyway, and that freed up enough space to complete the update. Once the update ran, I was left with about 25% of the space free. (In the safe zone.)

By the way, the revised X-Ray feature took much longer to work than the rest of the update. For several minutes, it was greyed out, even on books that I knew included the feature. I would say it took 8-10 minutes extra before it started working, but now it's OK.


----------



## alicepattinson

Thanks. Hope this updates contains what all user needs.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

alicepattinson said:


> Thanks. Hope this updates contains what all user needs.


Well, you know, nothing is perfect. But, for me, the Voyage is now pretty darn close.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, you know, nothing is perfect. But, for me, the Voyage is now pretty darn close.


For me too!!! I couldn't be happier!!


----------



## hamerfan

Got it, like it!
Thanks for the heads-up, Ann.


----------



## Toby

If I restore my kindles with this update, will it go back to prior update or will I still have the same 5.6.1 update?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You'll still have the 5.6.1 update.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh Happy Day!


Agreed, and I'll add a Hallelujah!!!

I gave up waiting for it to get pushed to my PW2 so I downloaded the update tonight and installed it, and Happy Day indeed!! SO much better! I need to send feedback too.


----------



## Toby

Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> If I restore my kindles with this update, will it go back to prior update or will I still have the same 5.6.1 update?


Toby, are you having problems on the Voyage, too? Because I can conceive of an older PW having trouble -- the first ones shipped when the 2013 model was released only had 2GB memory -- but the Voyage has way more so, really, it shouldn't be a problem. (And I've NOT had the problem with mine; I've not updated my PW yet.)

If restarts haven't helped, a reset to factory is in order, but you might want first to call Kindle CS (or use call me back) and see if you can get someone that can walk you through some other suggestions before actually resorting to a reset.

I'm really sorry you're having these problems.


----------



## Vicki G.

I just updated my PW2 and everything went just peachy!  I do now realize what everyone was talking about with the Collections and On Device.  I have different books and collections on the PW2 than on the Voyage since I cleaned house and streamlined the Voyage.  Even for collections On Device, it shows how many more collections there are in the cloud.  Fantastic!!  But still, I will mainly read on the Voyage and perhaps on the Baby if my eyes are REALLY bothering me.  And put the PW2 on the For Sale board.  

I think the screen clarity issue is very subjective given that it seems as though there isn't a constant quality on any of the Kindle models but I find with my 2 units the Voyage to be much clearer and while not near as bold as the K5, it is bolder than my PW2 which I consider a good unit for that model.

Signed
~ a very happy Voyage owner


----------



## Kathy

I just updated my Voyage and really like the update. Still playing around with it tonight. So far I love everything about the Voyage.


----------



## Toby

Ann, yes, the problems started after this update on both my Voyage & my PW2. Both my PW's 1st & 2nd Generations were slow to begin with after the past collections fiasco update, but my Voyage worked fine with putting books in a collection until now with this update. I will take your advice & call Kindle CS as soon as I have enough time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The only other suggestion I have, Toby, is to just delete all collections. Completely.  And start over.  Kind of labor intensive to then put everything back -- but it might fix the problems.

Do let us know what Kindle CS says.


----------



## Toby

Thanks! That might be a good idea. I'll let you know what kindle CS says. I tried again tonight to put books in collections on my Voyage, & although still not responding right, tappity tap, tap, tap, please respond, & taking it's own time, it was actually three times as fast as on previous days. It is starting to working better. Strange.


----------



## kschles

Got my Voyage today, and think it's great so far. Updated to the latest software, and am thrilled they fixed the "Cloud / On Device" issue. Hated those greyed out books. HOWEVER, there appears to be one change I'm not too happy with. Regarding my On Device books, I do have most of them in collections; but sometimes I had some books that weren't assigned to collections. Both my collections, and free-range books always showed up on the same list. That appears to have changed. For On Device books, if you pick the collections filter, you will only see your collections. You have to switch to books view to see everything. This is a pretty minor complaint, and I'll get used to it, but I preferred the previous way of seeing my books (collections and free-range on the same list).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I see collections and free-range together:

You can have it either on 'cloud' or 'device'.

Choose All items from choices of books, periodicals, etc.

Choose Collection as the sort order -- not recent, title or author.

With this set up, my home page is only a couple of pages.  First are my collections and following that, uncollected titles (plus periodical issues groups) in order of most recently open.


----------



## kschles

Ann: 

Thanks so much. Yes, that did it. Got both collections and free-range on the same screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love the idea of "free-range" books. 

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson

Thanks to this guide.


----------



## Labrynth

Have they ever addressed the collections within collections issue?  I'd love to be able to organize further.  I'm still using a baby Kindle with actual page turn keys so I highly doubt there have been any updates for it for a while now.


----------



## Toby

No updates for the Baby.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Labrynth said:


> Have they ever addressed the collections within collections issue? I'd love to be able to organize further.


I haven't heard any discussion of collections within collections, and don't anticipate anything soon. Look how long it took to get collections! 

Betsy


----------



## Andra

I just got this update on my Voyage yesterday.
Has anyone tried out the Family Library yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I looked into it.  You have to put your family member's account info into your device.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Andra said:


> I just got this update on my Voyage yesterday.
> Has anyone tried out the Family Library yet?


Here's a link that explains Family Library. Note that in order to share content, both account holders need to authorize each other to use credit cards associated with their Amazon accounts for purchases.


----------



## alicepattinson

Thanks to this post.  Now i already updated my Kindle Voyage.


----------



## Meemo

I'm putting a few books into Collections this morning, first time to do so since the update. Wifi is off. I no longer get the notice that the collection won't be synced because wifi is off every. single. time. like we did before.  Just got it the first time then no more nagging me about it. Yay! Plus now when I select an "uncollected" book and then select "Add to Collection" I only see the Collections on my PW2!!!  No more scrolling through the other 57 Collections in my Cloud!  Happy camper here.


----------



## Labrynth

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't heard any discussion of collections within collections, and don't anticipate anything soon. Look how long it took to get collections!
> 
> Betsy


LOL Don't remind me. I don't understand why organization options are so hard. I keep seeing stuff about the cloud thing, and honestly I'm not really a fan. I prefer to keep all my books there (Not all of us have immediate internet access), and it seems like they make it harder for you to do that.


----------



## jazzy1721

I have not had a lot of time to work with the new updates but the one thing I noticed is that the collections I had on the device are no longer there.  Can't figure out how if the document is on the device how to put it in collections if they are only place the collection is, is in the cloud.  Will have to see if I have time to play.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jazzy1721 said:


> I have not had a lot of time to work with the new updates but the one thing I noticed is that the collections I had on the device are no longer there. Can't figure out how if the document is on the device how to put it in collections if they are only place the collection is, is in the cloud. Will have to see if I have time to play.


The collections should still be there! Make sure you are viewing Books or All Items (left dropdown menu) sorted by Collection (right drop down menu)

EDIT: Also, if you are viewing your cloud, select view collections. The collections that should be visible on the cloud should have a star on the right. If no collections are starred, they won't be visible on the device. On an unstarred collection, press and hold on the collection name and choose Add to Device from the pop up. This will make the collection visible on the device.

Betsy


----------



## MrKnucklehead

Amazon automatically upgraded my new Paperwhite and two things have gone amiss...

(1) it changed it to the widest line spacing and when you go to Aa to change it back the three chooses are blurred down so you can't change it...

(2) new dictionary option is on and  and it's set at about 4th grade reading level...
Ex: awakened (to stop sleeping)...I'd rather hold down on the word if I want the defination...

how do remedy the situation

BTW: I did hard a close but that doesn't fix situation...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For (1)

Try a different book -- maybe that book has a locked format.  

If it's for all books and a hard restart (or restart via the menu) doesn't fix it, contact Kindle CS.

For (2) there's a setting to turn the word wise thing off. From home page tap the menu and go to settings. Reading Options is at the bottom. Tap that and 'Language Learning' is at the top. You can toggle Word Wise and Vocabulary builder off or on.


----------



## Atunah

Ah man. So they finally fixed a lot of the issues I had with the collections but I can't have them on my PW because its a 1st gen?  

I don't have a Voyage either, so I guess I am out of luck. 

Glad for those that have the PW2 and have stuff fixed. Like the nag screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah.  Sorry Atunah.  The collections 'fix' is only for the 2013 PW and the Voyage.  Not the 2012 PW.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> Ah man. So they finally fixed a lot of the issues I had with the collections but I can't have them on my PW because its a 1st gen?


According to this blog
http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/2014/11/software-update-v561-for-kindle.html
They are planning to update the PW1.

Still playing and getting used to my super secret Voyage that arrived yesterday (that firmware updated within 10 minutes of turning it on!).


----------



## CS

Finally got this update last night (PW2). It started updating itself when I was in the middle of reading a book - grrr! But other than that, all seemingly went well.


----------



## Robyn from TN

My husband and I moved up from PW2 to Voyage. Everything is in Collections. Most books are part of a series with more than one book in the series. We loved having the books in the Cloud "greyed out" on our Device. A couple weeks ago, sitting in Starbucks, Amazon pushed this update through. I had already gone in and put all my Collections as List in Both Views. But, my husband had just gotten his Voyage, just the Collection he was reading was listed in both views. All of a sudden all but that one Collection disappeared! Since I'm the one that sets all our electronics up, he was like "where did my books and Collections go..." So, I went into Cloud and did what is now called "Download to Device." But, we are SO DISAPPOINTED about losing the greyed out feature. It was wonderful! We decided to just download ALL our books onto our Device. I still have 2300 mb free. And I have a lot of books! But, I want the greyed out feature back! We're so disgusted we're thinking about getting iPad minis because the Kindle App is so much better.  We both have iPad Airs and sometimes read on our Kindle there. The front of the books are on the device. Tap a book and it downloads it and puts a check on it. When done reading it, press and tag Remove From Device. It leaves it in the Collection, just puts the actual book back in the Cloud. Apple did this update with the same type of "greyed out" feature and people love it! So, why did Amazon take it away!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Robyn, welcome to KBoards!

You can still see both books on the device and on the cloud if you look at "Cloud" view.  The books on the device will have a check by them.

I'm really happy that, in device view, all I can see are the books actually on the device!  But different strokes.

Note that the Kindle App on your iPad Air is done by Amazon, not Apple.

And as far as I can tell, the Kindle App for iPad works the same way as the Voyage software does.  If I'm looking at Cloud, books that are on the device have a check.  Tap on an unchecked book and it will download.  Press and hold on the book to "remove from device."

Betsy


----------



## Robyn from TN

Hi Betsy... Nice to be here!!!

I don't understand what you mean by seeing both books on device and cloud. If I download them, I can see on device and also tag cloud and see them there with check marks by them (meaning they've been downloaded). I really miss not seeing the books still in the cloud on my Device in grey.    That forced me to just download all my books, which I didn't want to do...ugh!!!

That's odd that Amazon designed the app for Kindle iOS and it's so perfect! Perfect like I thought the Kindle was before this last update. I can't understand why you like the books in the cloud to not show up grey on your device. Can you explain why you didn't like it? On iOS, On Device, all the books are synced in each Collection. They are all in the Cloud unless you tap and download one. It will then get a check mark on it. When finished reading, tag and hold, tap Remove From Device. The book goes back to Cloud but the front picture of the Book stays in the Collection on my Device. This was mainly what Kindle had before this last update. I did buy an iPad mini today. I'm going to keep my Voyage and also have an iPad Air. But want to try reading on the Kindle App on the mini. I love the set up so much better. I'm an electronics junky...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When you are on the home page of your PaperWhite or Voyage, look at the left just above the list of books/collections. There are two choices: cloud and device. If you select cloud, you will be able to see every book in your archive . . . . they'll be in collections. If they're also on the device, they'll have a check mark. When you select device, you only see the collections you've set to show on the device, and you only see the books actually downloaded. In certain sort settings you'll see if there are collections not on the device.

Play with that cloud vs device setting. Also play with the grouping and sort order selections . . . . . You _can_ see everything the way you want to, you just have to get the choices right.

Before this update, it annoyed me that books NOT on the device were always shown . . . .even if you had selected to show 'device'. That never made sense to me. For me, the current way is much more logical: "device" means just what's on the device and I can easily switch to cloud if I want to see everything.


----------



## Robyn from TN

Ann, I totally understand what all you're saying. I fully realize I can open a Collection on My Device, tag Cloud, and see all the books there. That's what I don't like. I'm referring to being able to scan 26 pages of Collections and being able to see on My Device what's in the Cloud. That helps me, and my husband, decide what Collection Series we want to read next. Scan, pick and download the greyed out books. That was great technology from Amazon. To me, and my husband, the Kindle took a step back with this update. 

I understand how to work the Kindle PW2 and Voyage. I just prefer those books in the cloud showing on My Device. I don't want to have to tag Cloud each time I need information on a certain Collection Series. I've already called Amazon and complained to them...

Thanks for explaining though. I realize a lot of people don't fully understand all the little details of this new update. We both bought iPad minis today at Costco. Enjoying the Kindle App that has all the books in the Cloud showing on the Device. We can scan, pick and download. Love the app!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Robyn from TN said:


> Hi Betsy... Nice to be here!!!
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by seeing both books on device and cloud. If I download them, I can see on device and also tag cloud and see them there with check marks by them (meaning they've been downloaded). I really miss not seeing the books still in the cloud on my Device in grey.  That forced me to just download all my books, which I didn't want to do...ugh!!!


If, from your home page, not within a collection, you click on Cloud, you'll see your collections and, when you click on a specific collection, you'll see both the items on your device, with a check mark, and the items not on the device, unchecked. It's identical to the way the iOS app works.



> That's odd that Amazon designed the app for Kindle iOS and it's so perfect! Perfect like I thought the Kindle was before this last update. I can't understand why you like the books in the cloud to not show up grey on your device. Can you explain why you didn't like it?


I think some of it depends on how one uses their Kindle and how many books one has in their Kindle library. I have thousands of books in my cloud, hundreds of them within collections. And, I keep dozens of unread books on my Kindle--I bought it because I wanted to always have a library with me. When I buy a book, all new books go automatically to my current Kindle, and then I put them in collections. When I want to pick something to read, I go through the books on the device.

So, when I choose "On Device," I want the device to show me only those items that are actually on the device, otherwise I might have to page through two, three, eight pages (or more, my largest collection has 71 pages; only four of those books are currently on the device) to find the six books that are currently on the device, as they will be sprinkled through that collection, no matter how I sort the collection, by recent, by title or by author. I can choose "Cloud" if I want to see all books, whether they are on the device or not. Before the update, there was no difference between viewing Cloud and viewing Device, which didn't make any sense to me. Why have two views if they were the same? To me, "On Device" should show only those books on the device.



> On iOS, On Device, all the books are synced in each Collection. They are all in the Cloud unless you tap and download one. It will then get a check mark on it. When finished reading, tag and hold, tap Remove From Device. The book goes back to Cloud but the front picture of the Book stays in the Collection on my Device.


Yes, if you view your books on your iPad by collection, this^ is what you see. (I tend to not do that as I don't read much on the iPad, so I just view "All items, On Device" and don't view them by collections.) If viewing by collection on the iPad, there isn't a choice between Cloud and Device, you see both. Which is OK with me, as there's no choice, and I can always go to non-collection view to see what's exactly on my device. There are only ever a few books (five or six?) on my iPad.

However, if you view your Voyage using the Cloud view, you can do the same thing that you do on the iDevice. On your Voyage, go to the Home screen (tap the Home icon in the upper right hand corner). Immediately under the home icon, tap on "Cloud" without going into a collection.

If you have your items set to view "All items" or "Books" and sorted by "Collections" (the two options to the right of Cloud | On Device that have little dropdown menus), you'll see your collections and then below them any uncollected items whether on your device or not.

If you then tap on a collection to enter it, still on Cloud view, you'll see the items on your device with checkmarks and the items not on your device without checkmarks. If you press and hold on those items, you'll get the options that you get on the iDevice and more.

So, to me, the new update is a win-win. The people who like to see ALL of their books when looking at a collection, can do so by choosing the Cloud view, and the people like me, who don't want to wade through hundreds of books to find the ones on their device can choose On Device.



Robyn from TN said:


> Ann, I totally understand what all you're saying. I fully realize I can open a Collection on My Device, tag Cloud, and see all the books there. That's what I don't like. I'm referring to being able to scan 26 pages of Collections and being able to see on My Device what's in the Cloud. That helps me, and my husband, decide what Collection Series we want to read next. Scan, pick and download the greyed out books. That was great technology from Amazon. To me, and my husband, the Kindle took a step back with this update.


I guess I don't quite understand what you're saying you've been doing...are you saying that you want to be able to view your collections on your home page ("All Items" or "Books" sorted by collections) and then tap on a collection to see all of what's in that collection, whether on the device or not, then go back to the home page, check the next collection and see all of the books in that collection, whether on the device or not? You can do that.

Choose "Cloud" from the home page *before* entering a collection. Then, use the "back" icon immediately to the right of the home icon to go back to the home screen and remain in Cloud view. Then, tap on the next collection.

If that's not right, let me know your process to see if there's a way to do it on the Voyage. 

It does show that no one way works for everyone. I've been in despair (well, not really, mildly irritated might be better) since the update that made everything show up in On Device. It just didn't make any sense to me. My workaround was to create collections that were only on the Voyage, and set the Voyage so that it only showed those collections. I've been doing a happy dance because now I don't have to have special "Voyage only" collections to allow me to view only the books on my device, by collection.


It sounds to me as if being able to set the default view to "Cloud" so that you don't always have to tap Cloud would be useful. Maybe that's a good suggestion to make to Amazon, as they do respond. I'm pretty sure the recent change to the Device view was made in response to customer feedback.

Be sure to check out our content forums for free and bargain books--and we also have an iDevice forum!

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Robyn, on my Voyage when I view my cloud, I have almost 400 (3,000+ items) pages of stuff. On the device itself I have 10-15 pages. If I had to go through all 400 pages of mostly grayed-out books to find the few that were on my device, I would go crazy. I am sorry that the update is causing you grief; Betsy or Ann should be able to find a way for you to see what you need on your Voyage. I can't help there because I gave up on collections a few years ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> Robyn, on my Voyage when I view my cloud, I have almost 400 (3,000+ items) pages of stuff. On the device itself I have 10-15 pages. If I had to go through all 400 pages of mostly grayed-out books to find the few that were on my device, I would go crazy. I am sorry that the update is causing you grief; Betsy or Ann should be able to find a way for you to see what you need on your Voyage. I can't help there because I gave up on collections a few years ago.


Andra with the new 'fix' to the way collections work, you might want to give it a try again.


----------



## Robyn from TN

I understand all you're saying, ladies. I understand that I can tag Cloud and "scan" all my books from there. All 26 pages. But, for me and my husband, we just preferred the greyed out update. That gave us a happy dance. But, I can also understand how you prefer your books and Collections separated from On Device and Cloud. Nothing will change my total disgust for Amazon for changing this back and removing all the greyed out "books in the cloud." I guess we're in the minority and just have to adapt. It's been tough enough with the poor quality of the Voyage with the yellow top screen, etc. It took me three attempts to get a decent one. Two for my husband. We were finally enjoying our Voyage, PagePress and Auto Lighting, etc. Then the pushed through update removing all the books...

Such is life... Lol!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I guess I don't understand how using Cloud view is substantially different than what you were doing before....but different strokes!


----------



## alicepattinson

I just want to if what specific changes for this update? Or this update is just a fix for those previous bugs we encountered and experienced?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

alicepattinson said:


> I just want to if what specific changes for this update? Or this update is just a fix for those previous bugs we encountered and experienced?


The first post in this thread has the specifics of what was added for 5.6.1. And we've noted that the collections work slightly differently, especially as regards what shows in 'on device'.

There is a 5.6.1.0.2 update posted since thine . . . . it's just bug fixes and tweaks, I'm sure. If anything major was being added, it'd be 5.6.2.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I just took my "new" Voyage to town with me tonight in hopes it would update if I got it to a wifi hotspot. I did, but it updated to 5.6.1 and nothing more than that.


----------



## Robyn from TN

Hi, Ladies! I read something on Amazon just now in Discussions that said for Collections it should be like this:
On Device    All Items    Collection

I've been using: 
On Device    Collections    Title

They look the same to me...which is correct?

Also, all my complaining about the greyed out books On Device...I went ahead and downloaded all the books into their Collections and still had over 2500mb storage left. It's nice that we all have different ways we like our Kindles set up, and can find solutions. I'm cool with this update now


----------



## Toby

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Robyn from TN said:


> Hi, Ladies! I read something on Amazon just now in Discussions that said for Collections it should be like this:
> On Device All Items Collection
> 
> I've been using:
> On Device Collections Title
> 
> They look the same to me...which is correct?


What do you mean by 'should'?  There are options because people might have different ways they want to see their books.

For _me_ I have 'on device', 'all items', 'collection'. This means that I see my collections listed first, followed by uncollected books -- the ones I'm actually reading, followed by periodical groups and dictionaries. If I switch to 'on device, 'collections', 'title', all I see are my collections, in alphabetical order (though that doesn't really change even if I switch 'title' to 'recent' etc.). I think you HAVE to have it this way to add or remove collections from a device -- star or un-star them -- but as uncollected titles don't show, it doesn't work for me.

If you leave it at 'all items, and switch 'Collections' to something else, you see collections listed, but also every book on its own, whether collected or not. That makes my home page go from 2 pages to 13. Of course, if I was on 'cloud' it would be even longer. 



> Also, all my complaining about the greyed out books On Device...I went ahead and downloaded all the books into their Collections and still had over 2500mb storage left. It's nice that we all have different ways we like our Kindles set up, and can find solutions. I'm cool with this update now


I'm very happy that they fixed it to make a true distinction between the 'cloud' and 'on device' settings.


----------



## Vicki G.

Ok, I'm sure I missed something but I can't find 5.6.1.0.2 on Amazon to download.  It is only showing 5.6.1.0.1 which I already have.  Sorry for not keeping up. with stuff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You're right: the latest Voyage update is shown as 5.6.1.0.1 but the latest PaperWhite (2013) update is 5.6.1.0.2.

My Voyage is on .1; my PW is on .2


----------



## Vicki G.

Thanks Ann.  I was sure I wasn't reading something right.


----------



## Tuttle

What I wish was an option for organization is collections, in most recent, then following that un-organized books in most recent. I got so used to that on my k2 and like it still when it comes to my mental organization.


----------



## jkingrph

Ann in Arlington said:


> Both the Voyage (currently at OS 5.5) and the 2nd Gen Paperwhite (currently at OS 5.4.5.1) have updates available taking them both to 5.6.1
> 
> You can find the software updates on Amazon: http://smile.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_bc_nav?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529680
> 
> You can download them and then copy them to the device and update manually via the settings menu. Or just wait until Amazon sends it.
> 
> Here's what it says about the update on Amazon -- it is apparently the same for both devices in what it does:
> 
> The software update includes general improvements and the following feature enhancements:
> 
> * Support for Family Library*
> 
> With Family Library, you can link two Amazon accounts and share books on your Kindle Paperwhite 2nd Generation and other compatible Amazon devices and apps. To learn more, visit About Family Library.
> 
> *Support for Kindle FreeTime Unlimited*
> 
> Kindle FreeTime Unlimited is an optional monthly subscription for Kindle FreeTime that offers thousands of books for children ages three- to eight-years-old.
> *
> Word Wise -- See Hints for Difficult Words*
> 
> With Word Wise, you can see simple definitions and synonyms displayed inline above more difficult words while you read. Word Wise makes it easier for readers learning English and kids reading their first chapter books to understand challenging books more quickly.
> 
> * X-Ray Improvements*
> 
> Explore the "bones of a book" with an improved timeline and the ability to browse images and filter by Notable Clips.
> 
> * Deeper Goodreads Integration
> *
> Goodreads on Kindle makes it quicker to access and update your reading status and adds the ability to preview and purchase books without leaving Goodreads.
> 
> * Periodical Improvements*
> 
> You can access up to 40 magazine back issues from the cloud on your device. Multiple issues of the same periodical are now collected together.
> 
> It looks like the current Basic Kindle, which they're calling 7th generation, might have one as well.
> 
> It lists the Family Library, Word Wise, X-Ray, and Periodical functions as part of the update.
> 
> (And thanks to Vicki for alerting me.  )
> 
> update12/18/14: 5.6.1.0.2 is now the latest version for Voyage and 2nd Gen PW


I just downloaded update and ran on my voyage. It is still 5.6.1.0.1 from amazon site. Where and how do you find 5.6.1.9.2?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jkingrph said:


> I just downloaded update and ran on my voyage. It is still 5.6.1.0.1 from amazon site. Where and how do you find 5.6.1.9.2?


As noted earlier (Reply #90), it turns out the Voyage is on 0.1 but the PW has 0.2 available.


----------



## jkingrph

My mistake, I did not go through the entire thread before commenting!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just updated the thread title and first post to clarify.


----------



## Robyn from TN

Ann in Arlington said:


> What do you mean by 'should'?  There are options because people might have different ways they want to see their books.
> 
> For _me_ I have 'on device', 'all items', 'collection'. This means that I see my collections listed first, followed by uncollected books -- the ones I'm actually reading, followed by periodical groups and dictionaries. If I switch to 'on device, 'collections', 'title', all I see are my collections, in alphabetical order (though that doesn't really change even if I switch 'title' to 'recent' etc.). I think you HAVE to have it this way to add or remove collections from a device -- star or un-star them -- but as uncollected titles don't show, it doesn't work for me.
> 
> If you leave it at 'all items, and switch 'Collections' to something else, you see collections listed, but also every book on its own, whether collected or not. That makes my home page go from 2 pages to 13. Of course, if I was on 'cloud' it would be even longer.
> 
> I'm very happy that they fixed it to make a true distinction between the 'cloud' and 'on device' settings.


Thanks, Ann. Since I only use Collections, I guess On Device/Corrections/Title works fine. I understand now, if you have Collections AND Books, the opposite would work better.


----------



## Shastastan

Many thanks to Ann and Betsy.  What would we ever do without them to helps us get squared away?  Had I not come on the forum again, I would not have even known that there was an update.  When I went to update, the folder on my PW showed a .bin file dated last month.  However, there were zero bytes in that file. Obviously something went wrong with the auto update.  I downloaded the update and installed it on my PW manually.  That's the very first time I ever had to do that with an upgrade.  Not sure why the auto didn't work right.  Anyway all is right with the world now   Mega Mahalos.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's not just Betsy and me: we get a lot of news from various members who keep their fingers on the pulse of kindology.


----------



## bordercollielady

Amazon just pushed Firmware 5.6.1.0.3  to my Voyage.  Does anyone else have it?  Any idea what's in it?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

bordercollielady said:


> Amazon just pushed Firmware 5.6.1.0.3 to my Voyage. Does anyone else have it? Any idea what's in it?


"General improvements and bug fixes"

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Tablets/Amazon/Amazon-Kindle-Voyage-Firmware-56103.shtml

I don't have it yet. I'm not going to d/l it from this site, but there it is....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm still at 5.6.1.0.1 . . . . but then I was out of WiFi range all day . . . . maybe it'll come over night.  Like Claw, I don't see any need to go get it manually.


----------



## Atunah

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I don't want it, my Voyage has no bugs. Its working fine. Don't mess with a good thing. Go away update. shoo shoo. 

After the disaster that was the PW1 update I don't trust them anymore.  

No really, I don't want it.


----------



## Toby

Atunah, this is for the Paperwhite. You're all set.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Atunah, this is for the Paperwhite. You're all set.


Actually, no . . . here's what bordercollielady said



bordercollielady said:


> Amazon just pushed Firmware 5.6.1.0.3 to my Voyage. Does anyone else have it? Any idea what's in it?


Here's a link to the update on Amazon

My Voyage is definitely still at 5.6.1.0.1 so this is a "general improvements and bug fixes" update as Claw mentioned _for the Voyage_.

Atunah, I don't think you have to worry: the update that mangled the PWs was the one that introduced the Cloud collections. The Voyage software has that all working properly now. I don't think you need to avoid it . . . . but I also haven't any intention of seeking it out.

All that said: it looks like there's a new one for the 2nd Gen (2013) PW as well: 5.6.1.0.4. Link to it on Amazon

1st Gen PW (2012) is 5.4.4.2 and probably won't get any further updates.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

S.REID said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what is STOOPID? Also what is the difference in a 10 or 40 second restart on my Voyage? (other than the time difference) One last question, what is the update going to do to my Voyage? (in simple english please)


Well, "STOOPID" is a slighly more good natured way of saying "Stupid".  The initial update that introduced cloud collections was basically a good concept poorly executed. Folks who had LOTS of collections, and had had multiple devices over the years, or who had multiple devices currently, ended up with duplicate collections and sometimes collections they'd abandoned years before. It was a mess for people to clean up. PLUS, though one could sort 'on device' or 'cloud' it always showed ALL BOOKS. Which seemed completely illogical to most of us. They've had a couple of updates since, however, and now the cloud collections work well.

If you press and hold the power button until you get the 'cancel', 'restart', 'screen off' options, you can turn the Voyage OFF. (The the 'restart' option is new, I think.  I'd actually not noticed it before, but, then, I almost never turn the thing off. It just sleeps when I close the cover.  )

Simply turning it off and then later back on hasn't cleared any stray bits and bytes, so if it was acting up, that probably won't fix it.

'Restart' should do that, however, whether you do it via the menu or via the power button. I would think choosing 'restart' from that option screen would do the same thing as simply holding the button longer. Possibly with slightly less 'wear and tear' on the device.

To see what version you have, touch 'menu' from the home screen, then 'settings', then the 'menu' again and 'device info'. You're probably at least at 5.6.1.0.1 unless you keep your Wireless off most of the time. The most recent update -- 5.6.1.0.3 -- probably won't do anything really that you'll notice as it's billed as just 'general improvements and bug fixes'.

If you're on a much earlier version, though, you probably should go to the software updates page at Amazon -- linked in an earlier post -- and follow the directions to download more recent versions. For one thing, there was an update released AFTER the Voyage initially came out the fixed the cloud collection issue I talk about above. That one is absolutely worth having -- read through this thread to see which is the one that fixed that; I don't recall specifically. 

(and . . . I see you withdrew the question.  I'm'a leave the answer anyway in case anyone else is had the same question but just didn't post it.  )


----------



## readingril

Ann in Arlington said:


> 1st Gen PW (2012) is 5.4.4.2 and probably won't get any further updates.


Andrys Basten posted on her blog in the fall some time(?) that Amazon said they were working for an update for PW1, but I'm not holding my breath, since it was a long while ago and we haven't seen it. And also... since I now have a Voyage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> Andrys Basten posted on her blog in the fall some time(?) that Amazon said they were working for an update for PW1, but I'm not holding my breath, since it was a long while ago and we haven't seen it. And also... since I now have a Voyage.


I suppose it's possible . . . . it's nothing more than my opinion that it won't get any more updates. But that opinion is based in experienced. In general, by the time a kindle device is over 2 years since release, they pretty much don't get updates except for some special cases. Often it's just that new features are not able to be supported on older devices because of a slower processor/less memory.

It's also possible that, if the question was asked, the answerer wasn't distinguishing between the 1st and 2nd gen PW devices . . . .


----------



## Toby

I checked my Voyage. I got the update. Will have to check my Paperwhite. Thanks for letting me know the update was for the Voyage as well.


----------



## bordercollielady

Atunah said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I don't want it, my Voyage has no bugs. Its working fine. Don't mess with a good thing. Go away update. shoo shoo.
> 
> After the disaster that was the PW1 update I don't trust them anymore.
> 
> No really, I don't want it.


I know - it makes me nervous everytime they make changes. Nothing is broken on my Voyage either (altho sometimes, my right button doesn't work)..


----------



## jkingrph

I just found a reply in this thread that let me know about latest software update for my Voyage and it got me to thinking it would be a good idea to have a sub topic "stickey" that lists all software updates for all devices as they occur, possibly in the support section.


----------



## Meka

My Voyage just updated to 5.6.1.0.5 anyone else get it? 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah

Meka said:


> My Voyage just updated to 5.6.1.0.5 anyone else get it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


Just looked and yes, mine is on the .5 one also now. Must have done that overnight.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I just had my wifi connected for five minutes to download a book and it updated to .5! Sort of curious as to what issues it fixes....as far as I knew my voyage was already working like a charm.


----------



## Meka

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I just had my wifi connected for five minutes to download a book and it updated to .5! Sort of curious as to what issues it fixes....as far as I knew my voyage was already working like a charm.


I didn't have any issues with mine either, so it probably fixed some behind the scenes stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## jkingrph

Mine never seems to do the auto updates, or notify me of any updates.  Is there a setting I am missing?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jkingrph said:


> I just found a reply in this thread that let me know about latest software update for my Voyage and it got me to thinking it would be a good idea to have a sub topic "stickey" that lists all software updates for all devices as they occur, possibly in the support section.


This is a good idea. Thought we had one at one time....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jkingrph said:


> Mine never seems to do the auto updates, or notify me of any updates. Is there a setting I am missing?


My experience, for the most part, is that the devices that are connected to Wifi when the updates are being rolled out will get them eventually; so if you know an update is going out, keep the WiFi on. For minor updates, there isn't usually a notice, as far as I can tell.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine was at 5.6.1.0.3 but it's updating now as I type this!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Now I'm at 5.6.1.0.5!

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Now I'm at 5.6.1.0.5!
> 
> Betsy


My Voyage is barely one week old and has already been updated twice! I feel a little giddy. Wonder when .6 will arrive.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Mine's at .5, too . . . don't think I ever had .4 . . . I'll update the OP.


(never mind . . . looks like Betsy already did.  )


----------



## hamerfan

I just went and did the manual download for my PW2. Version 5.6.1.0.6.
Seems to be okay.


----------



## Tatiana

Meka said:


> My Voyage just updated to 5.6.1.0.5 anyone else get it?


Yes, my Voyage updated this morning.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I also have the new update. They got this one out to everybody at once, seems like.


----------



## crebel

No clue when it happened, but yes, my Voyage is also at 5.6.1.0.5


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And . . . for the record, the 2013 model PW is now at 5.6.1.0.6.


----------



## Toby

Got it on the Voyage. Will have to check my PW. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ct85711

Just checked, and seems I am still behind on version, as I am still on .3 for me (wifi been left on).  Now that I think of it, I didn't get .3 update till I bought some new books so I may be with my version for a couple weeks then.


----------



## bordercollielady

So far - I haven't noticed any changes on my Voyage so hopefully all they did was fix bugs, etc..  It did do an auto-reboot yesterday tho - not sure if that was another push or something else.


----------



## jkingrph

I had to update my Voyage manually after seeing it in this thread.  I have never had it update automatically, I leave the wi fi on and have the 3G model so it is always connected.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

jkingrph said:


> I had to update my Voyage manually after seeing it in this thread. I have never had it update automatically, I leave the wi fi on and have the 3G model so it is always connected.


They don't update via wifi. A KDP support tech claimed it was possible when he was taking me through all sorts of things over my first Voyage that lost it's 3G, but he couldn't make it happen. The last time mine updated was when I took it to a place that had wifi and it was connected via wifi for quite some time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ellen,

I'm a bit confused by your post?  Obviously, the WiFi only Kindles update via wifi; I'd expect the 3G ones do, too?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah . . . . I haven't had 3G on my kindles since the keyboard model I got in August of 2010.

I think it IS possible they don't update via 3G . . . 'cause that'd likely be a big download.


----------



## Andra

The newer Kindles (starting with K3 or keyboard) do NOT update over 3G. My K3 has had an update pending for years. But I never use that one on wifi so it hasn't updated.
I am too lazy to download files and update so I know mine come over the wifi. But I think it has to be active to get the file because I usually notice updates when I am reading (kindle gets sluggish).


----------



## Tuttle

I don't think they have to be active. I think my voyage updated overnight this latest time. I'd been watching out for it. I might have missed it, but I'm pretty sure I didn't.


----------



## jkingrph

ellenoc said:


> They don't update via wifi. A KDP support tech claimed it was possible when he was taking me through all sorts of things over my first Voyage that lost it's 3G, but he couldn't make it happen. The last time mine updated was when I took it to a place that had wifi and it was connected via wifi for quite some time.


You say they do not update via wifi but your last update was via wifi? Does not make sense.

Neither my Voyage, a 3g model, and a fire HDX 7" have ever updated automatically, I have had to download the file and copy to the device. I wish I knew how to get them to do it so I could keep them more up to date easier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jkingrph said:


> You say they do not update via wifi but your last update was via wifi? Does not make sense.
> 
> Neither my Voyage, a 3g model, and a fire HDX 7" have ever updated automatically, I have had to download the file and copy to the device. I wish I knew how to get them to do it so I could keep them more up to date easier.


Join the crowd. Only Amazon knows for sure how it works. At least, I think they know.  You can go back to the updates for the original Kindle and get the same questions about firmware updates.

EDIT: For entertainment, here's a thread from January 2009 with people discussing when the update is going to come.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2874.0.html

Things haven't changed much.



Betsy


----------



## jkingrph

Ok, so we are all out there in "Kindle La La land" as far as getting updates.

I will just keep watching here and on manage my device, and manually update when they pop up.


----------



## bordercollielady

I got my Voyage update over WiFI... no 3G since my K3.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Sorry, everyone. This is long after the fact and the first time I realized my last post caused questions. It was indeed in error and should have said Kindles "don't update via 3G." I did have a support person claim it could be done, but he couldn't make it happen on my Voyage.

I just came back to this thread because I spent time tonight at a place with wifi and did remember to take my Voyage. It didn't do an update so I wanted to check what the latest update was. Seems mine has the 5.6.1.0.5 and is good to go. Since I have dial up internet at home, I can't update manually (the download takes so long it's all but guaranteed to error out), so I try to take my Kindles to the library or somewhere they have a chance to hook up to wifi and update now and then.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> Sorry, everyone. This is long after the fact and the first time I realized my last post caused questions. It was indeed in error and should have said Kindles "don't update via 3G." I did have a support person claim it could be done, but he couldn't make it happen on my Voyage.
> 
> I just came back to this thread because I spent time tonight at a place with wifi and did remember to take my Voyage. It didn't do an update so I wanted to check what the latest update was. Seems mine has the 5.6.1.0.5 and is good to go. Since I have dial up internet at home, I can't update manually (the download takes so long it's all but guaranteed to error out), so I try to take my Kindles to the library or somewhere they have a chance to hook up to wifi and update now and then.


It seems to me . . . . and I've not done a scientific study . . . that Amazon pushes updates out for a certain period when released, and then maybe stops.

It's also possible, though, with newer devices, that, when it 'phones home' the first question it asks is 'got anything for me?' Even before 'got any new books?' So that may be why your device did get the update even without doing it manually.

OR . . . maybe it's only supposed to go via WiFi but if it's been a certain period with no WiFi connection -- again, both Zon and the device would 'know' that -- then it'll let it come via 3G. In the interest of keeping a customer happy and the device working well.


----------



## S.Reid

Saw this Voyage update 5.6.2.1 this evening at Amazon.
The only information that Amazon says about this update is,"The software update includes general improvements and bug fixes."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks S.Reid -- I've merged your post with the existing thread about software updates. . . .off to check whether the PWs are updating. 



eta: looks like the 2013 PW (2nd gen) and the current basic Kindle are also both at 5.6.2.1 per the Amazon help pages. 

1st Gen PW at 5.4.4.2 -- don't really expect to see anything further for that device.


----------



## hamerfan

Thank you, S.Reid and Ann.
Successfully manually updated my PW2.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for letting us know about the updates. I checked my voyage. Don't have the latest update yet.


----------



## Toby

Got it! 😅 I had to delete a bunch of books off my Paperwhite in order to let the download go through. I had gotten a pop up saying to delete books to have more memory, since the update uses up so much memory.


----------



## readingril

There's an update for the first generation Paperwhite

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201064850



> Kindle Paperwhite 1st Generation Software Updates
> 
> We have a new, free software update available for your Kindle Paperwhite 1st Generation. This update automatically downloads and installs on your Kindle Paperwhite when connected wirelessly; however, you can also manually download the software and transfer the update to your device via USB cable.
> 
> The software update includes general improvements and the following new features:
> 
> Support for Family Library
> With Family Library, you can link two Amazon accounts and share books on your Kindle Paperwhite and other compatible Amazon devices and apps. To learn more, visit Family Library.
> 
> Support for Kindle FreeTime Unlimited
> Kindle FreeTime Unlimited is an optional monthly subscription for Kindle FreeTime that offers thousands of books for children ages three- to eight-years-old.
> 
> Word Wise - See Hints for Difficult Words
> With Word Wise, you can see simple definitions and synonyms displayed inline above more difficult words while you read. Word Wise makes it easier to understand challenging books more quickly.
> 
> X-Ray Improvements
> Explore the "bones of a book" with an improved timeline and the ability to browse images and filter by Notable Clips.
> 
> Deeper Goodreads Integration
> Goodreads on Kindle makes it quicker to access and update your reading status and adds the ability to preview and purchase books without leaving Goodreads.
> 
> Periodical Improvements
> You can access up to 40 magazine back issues from the cloud on your device. Multiple issues of the same periodical are now collected together.


sent from my Galaxy 4


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad to see they're supporting the original PW still!  Thanks, readingril!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Darn, I was hoping this was the update to the voyage to include bookerly!


----------



## hamerfan

Yes, thanks readingril!
I found out I had the PW1 update as well as an update for my Fire TV remote waiting for me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So it looks like they added some things the PW2 and Voyage have had for a while . . . . 

I expect to see something for at least the voyage and PW2, and maybe -- considering this -- for the PW1 as well very soon.  After all, the PW3 comes out in 4 days.


----------



## readingril

I updated the firmware on my Paperwhite and it works fine. Not as fast as the Voyage but no problems. ;-)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks to Atunah for the alert: new update available for Voyage, PW2, and basic Kindle -- 5.6.5. That's the same as the 3rd gen PW. No change for the 1st Gen PW1 which is still at 5.6.1.1

Here's what's included, per the software update page (see first post)

The software update includes general improvements and the following new features:

    A redesigned Smart Lookup makes it easier to get to the actions you want to take while reading - highlight, create a note, share a quote, and more, while keeping your favorite Smart Lookup features like Dictionary, Wikipedia, and X-Ray easily accessible. Just tap and hold on a word, phrase, or sentence to bring up Smart Lookup and swipe right to left to see the next card.
    Bookerly, our new, exclusive font specifically designed for reading on digital screens to help customers read faster and with less eyestrain, is now available.
    New typography and layout improvements with hyphenation, justification, ligatures, and kerning, as well as pop-up footnotes, endnotes and chapter notes. These improvements are supported in hundreds of thousands of Kindle books today, including many best sellers, with more being added every week, and are currently available for titles in English, French, Italian, German, Spanish, Portuguese, and Dutch.
    Goodreads now offers personalized recommendations and author profile pages.


----------



## GBear

Oh, boy! This may finally give me the incentive to upgrade, which I haven't done since before they introduced cloud collections. So I'm still at 5.4.0.

I hope that resolving the collections doesn't turn out to be too troublesome, but I know I have access to friendly assistance on kboards!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> Darn, I was hoping this was the update to the voyage to include bookerly!


Here ya go, Claw!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Bookerly, our new, exclusive font specifically designed for reading on digital screens to help customers read faster and with less eyestrain, is now available.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I manually updated my Voyage last night. After looking at Bookerly, I think I may stay with Caecilia, as it seems to be a bit bolder (this may be an illusion).

I couldn't find any books I've bought recently that have the enhanced typesetting available. I've seen no information about how the transition: how do we get the revised books?


Mike


----------



## foxprorawks

Nice upgrade, but still no GoodReads integration in the UK


----------



## Atunah

Wohooooooo, I just finished my first book with this new update and they made the rating stars bigger. I can't tell how many times I hit the wrong one since they where so small on the before you go page, now they are bigger and much easier to hit. At least for me, touch screen challenged as I am.  

They also did the next in series thing nicer. you can scroll it now, its a pop up that takes up the whole screen and there is more to scroll down. On the very bottom there is a Stay up to date to get emails about the author with a subscribe button. Neat. 

Its the first different thing I have noticed outside of the bookerly and the type setting so far.


----------



## CAR

jmiked said:


> I manually updated my Voyage last night. After looking at Bookerly, I think I may stay with Caecilia, as it seems to be a bit bolder (this may be an illusion).
> 
> I couldn't find any books I've bought recently that have the enhanced typesetting available. I've seen no information about how the transition: how do we get the revised books?
> 
> Mike


When you go to the Amazon store and look at the book description it will have "Enhanced Typesetting: Enabled" if its available on that book. Last night I had to delete a book from my Voyage and re-download it from the cloud, to get the updated version. The books currently on your Kindle may update automatically in time.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

CAR said:


> When you go to the Amazon store and look at the book description it will have "Enhanced Typesetting: Enabled" if its available on that book.


Yeah, I've been seeing that for quite a while. I went and checked the last 10 or so recently published books I bought and none of them were enabled.

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here ya go, Claw!


Huzzah!

I am traveling, and roughing it with just a 7 inch HDX for tablet and ereader. Maybe this will have downloaded to Nemo by the time I get home!


----------



## WilliamM

jmiked said:


> . After looking at Bookerly, I think I may stay with Caecilia, as it seems to be a bit bolder (this may be an illusion).
> 
> Mike


not an illusion...I noticed the same thing


----------



## Jim Johnson

Kindle Touch is updated with 5.3.7.3. I haven't noticed any appreciable change in functionality.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, my PW2 updated itself sometime in the last few days.  Opened it today to a pop up 'your kindle has been updated' with information about what the update entails.  Also, there's a 4th edition user guide available.


----------



## Toby

I just got my updates on my Voyage & PW2 the other day as well.


----------



## readingril

Looks like there's an update for the eInk Kindles - 2nd generation Paperwhites and above, and the Voyage

Click on your device here

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_bc_nav?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529680

if you want to install manually, or wait for the OTA update. Haven't updated yet. 



> The software update includes general improvements and the following new features:
> 
> A new Home screen layout, which features access to your recent books, your Reading List on Goodreads, and personalized recommendations from the Kindle Store.
> A new Quick Actions menu that allows you to quickly turn on Airplane Mode, sync your Kindle, manage your light settings, and more.
> Our new Dyslexic reading font.


----------



## Atunah

I just saw it in my email. Airplane mode finally in the tool bar. One step. YEEEEEEEEEEEEES 

My email in full



> In the next few weeks your Kindle e-reader will receive a free, over-the-air software update, designed with you in mind. We know that readers are always looking for ways to discover their next favorite book, and this update provides new ways to help you do just that. While this update will happen automatically, it won't affect your library or the e-books on your device. Take a look at what's new!
> 
> Personalized Home Screen
> Your new Home screen brings forward your most recent reads, samples you've downloaded, items on your Amazon Wish List, relevant book recommendations, and more.
> 
> Easily Access Popular Settings
> Our readers' most-used settings-like airplane mode and device sync-can now be found in the same place with just one tap on your toolbar.
> 
> Get Book Recommendations
> Not sure what to read next? On your Kindle e-reader, identify your favorite genres and a few books you've already enjoyed-you'll see a list of recommended titles to help you discover a book you'll love.
> 
> Sharing Made Easy
> Share your favorite book or quote with friends and family via Facebook and Twitter. They'll be able to read a sample of the book for free, instantly-even if they've never used a Kindle before. With one tap, they will see what you've shared right from their phone, tablet or PC. No download, sign up, or sign in required.
> 
> Learn more
> 
> Thank you for reading with Kindle!


----------



## Atunah

Need to update the title of the thread. I am updating right now. 

5.7.2. Voyage. And the last 2 models of Paperwhite also.


----------



## readingril

I let it update while at the grocery store. It's not like I read while walking through the store. 

I turned off the recommendations and reading list option. I might've kept the reading list feature on, if I didn't have to keep recommendations on also. I don't need recommendations as I can't see the top of my TBR as it is!

That dyslexic font is strange to my nondyslexic eyes!


----------



## Linjeakel

My first response to this is - thank goodness you can turn off that new home screen "experience". We all have different preferences I guess, but seriously, who needs all that clutter and all that info on display? Every time you hit home you'd go to that and then have an extra click to get through to your library.

I can't figure out if when you go from the new home screen to your library if you can still have it show your book covers, but in any case I prefer the old style library list mode and for it to appear straight away. The revamp on that makes it look very neat - I like the percent read instead of the dotted line. But I think people who have sight problems may miss the emboldened collection titles. 

There's now a 'remove from collection' option whereas previously you had to hit the counter intuitive 'add to collection' option and untick it (although I think you can still do that as well) but when you use the remove option it's immediate, there's no ticking and clicking 'done' involved.. 

I suspect this is going to be one of those updates that's both liked and disliked in equal measure. Luckily, not all of it is 'compulsory'.


----------



## readingril

Linjeakel said:


> I can't figure out if when you go from the new home screen to your library if you can still have it show your book covers, but in any case I prefer the old style library list mode and for it to appear straight away. The revamp on that makes it look very neat - I like the percent read instead of the dotted line. But I think people who have sight problems may miss the emboldened collection titles.


From the home page if you press on ALL ITEMS you have a drop down that offers the choice of Grid View which is the book covers or List View, which is what I prefer. 

I sorta miss the dots showing my progress. LOL It is a lot cleaner looking with the actual % though.


----------



## Atunah

You can swipe to the left, so going to the next page from that home page to get to your page one of regular book listings. Or turn off the recommendation stuff. 

I don't mind the thing overall, its just that it puts some of the weird stuff I browsed right on the top and deleting browsing history has yet to remove the odd things. It also uses the want to read shelf from goodreads to display and I have other exclusive shelves I use for my want to read shelf. I can't direct it to use any of those others. 

I'll try it out for a bit and then decide. I'll prolly turn it off. Good that the option is there. 

They took away the backround of the collection on cover view so its easier to read. Backround image that is. And they put the number of books that are in that collection in small number. That is nice. I like the overal redesign. Small changes but elegant. 

There is a cog wheel now in the tool bar and tap that and you get airplane mode on off, light settings, sync and all settings. That is also nice. 

As of now I can't find the way to turn of cover view like it was in the 3 dot menu top right. The menu is still there but I can't see the cover or list view otpions. Probably deeper in settings somewhere. 

THey changed away from cloud and device. I mean its now called ALL and Downloaded instead. 

I still can't find where to change cover view/list view. Even in settings. 
eta: found it. THey put it in teh drop down where you chnage from all to books to docs and all that. So the second drop down from the right in. You can change from grid to list there. So its not called cover view anymore. 

Its like they are using terms now on the device that the apps have used so its the same. 

Inside a book now is also a bit cleaner when using the menu. The Aa now brings up everything in one place, fonts, size, orientation, magins, etc. reading progress. Its all in one place. 

And its probably just in my head, but bookerly looks a tad darker now to me. It used to look just a bit lighter than caecilia. Now they seem the same in darkness and contrast. Again, might just be in my head.


----------



## mistyd107

just updated. some things i like some not so much either way it willl take getting used to


----------



## gdae23

I just got the email alerting me about this, but haven't gotten the update yet. I'm one of those people who would find this to be clutter on the screen rather than helpful. (Although I do like some of the changes with the controls.) 

Can someone explain how to turn off the new home screen and show the old list mode. Just so I know what to do as soon as the update happens!


----------



## Atunah

gdae23 said:


> I just got the email alerting me about this, but haven't gotten the update yet. I'm one of those people who would find this to be clutter on the screen rather than helpful. (Although I do like some of the changes with the controls.)
> 
> Can someone explain how to turn off the new home screen and show the old list mode. Just so I know what to do as soon as the update happens!


It will actually give you a pop up option as soon as its done with its short intro. You can say yes to keeping it or no. 
I should say it asked me if I wanted to keep it off as I had recommendations turned off in the old software.

To change it later go to settings from home page menu. 3 dots top right. Then go into device options. From there go to Personalize your kindle. Then go to Advanced options. There you can turn Home Screen View on and off.

Yes its a long way. I make a shorter list.

*To turn Home Screen View on or off*

Settings-->Device Options-->Personalize your Kindle-->Advanced Options-->turn top button( Home Page View) on or off


----------



## gdae23

Thanks for your very quick and very helpful response!


----------



## barryem

I just updated my Voyage and I haven't really dug into the features yet but I will as soon as I can stop laughing at the new look of the home screen.  

I really do love Amazon.  I need to be able to depend on them, being retired and living without a car in rural Arkansas.  And I can rely on them.  They're great!  They're better at working to please their customers than any company I've ever dealt with.  And they're also a world leader when it comes to silly and sloppy interface design.  I laughed at the Fire Phone but it never really occurred to me to laugh at the Voyage till now.  This is their masterpiece.  This update will go down in comedy folklore and never be forgotten. 

I'm really not talking about functionality.  I'll be surprised if everything doesn't work just fine.  Their stuff just does and I doubt this will be any different.  But little by little at every update they've taken their basically simple and elegant interface and made it uglier.

I'm reminded of the Allan Sherman line from "Peter and the Commissar" that goes (from memory):
There is a saying that is true as well as witty
That a camel is a horse that was designed by a committee.

I hope they'll rename the Kindle Voyage to the Kindle Camel. 

Please don't take this as a complaint.  I don't care much about the home screen.  As long as the reading experience is as good I'm happy.  I've just glanced at the book I'm reading and it looks fine so far.  All is well.

But that home screen is so ugly!  I haven't been keeping my Voyage in a cover in recent months but I think maybe I will now. I wouldn't want people to associate that look with me. 

Barry


----------



## Atunah

I don't find it ugly at all. But you don't have to look at it at all, just turn it off. Problem solved. 

Don't find it sloppy either. I think it was done quite well. Now if one doesn't like to use wishlists and goodreads and such things, then its not as useful. I do. It pulls stuff from samples you own, wishlists you have on amazon for one part of the home screen. The reading List. You can click on it and then get results from your goodreads want to read shelf, from amazon wishlists and my samples. 

On the left top are the 3 newest items, or last used. Like a recent. So last book you had opened will be the largest. 

The bottom is a rotating display of books. It pulls from your amazon wishlists, your goodreads friends, recommendations based on what you buy, etc. 

And again, one doesn't every have to look at it. Turn it off. Some like it, some don't. I think its well designed for what it is and I like the elegant changes to the icons, fonts and all that they did. That is visible even when the home view is turned off. 

I'll keep it on for now, I can swipe to next page quick to see my books and most of the time I just have a book open anyway that I am reading so I don't really see my home page much, with or without the new optional selections.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Need to update the title of the thread. I am updating right now.
> 
> 5.7.2. Voyage. And the last 2 models of Paperwhite also.


Just did!

It sounds to me like they've made it similar to what the new Fire interface/home screens are . . . . I was in a 'no wireless zone' all day, so haven't gotten the update . . .and didn't see an email when I got home, but it might come down overnight. If I don't get it by the weekend I'll do it manually.

Thanks Atunah for the great overview!

Observation -- a lot of times when they do a major update like this they re-write the user guide . . . so you might check and see if you have a new one in MYC&D that covers the new features.


----------



## barryem

I wasn't really talking about the new type home screen with recommendations.  I opted out of those.  It's the same old home screen made ugly.

I did turn on the recommendations to take a look but that doesn't interest me at all.  I always have a simple list of books on my home screen and I still have that and it's just not nearly as nice as it was.

As I said I don't really care that much.  I've read just a bit now with it and the reading experience is the same as far as I can see and that's what's important to me.

Barry


----------



## readingril

I haven't gotten an email regarding the update as of yet. I posted about it after seeing a mention on a blog. Most of the time when Amazon announces updates the email tends to get to me within a week, and it takes longer for the update to get pushed over WiFi to my devices. I guess if they did it all at once something would blow up?

I do miss seeing the dots under the title that indicate visually how long a book is. Sometimes after reading something that's lengthy I like to read something short. Other than that it's been a very positive upgrade experience!


----------



## Atunah

yeah, the dots where handy. But like the reading bar in the book, they taketh away the bars. It's all numbers nowadays. 

And I still feel like my bookerly is a bit darker.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> I do miss seeing the dots under the title that indicate visually how long a book is. Sometimes after reading something that's lengthy I like to read something short. Other than that it's been a very positive upgrade experience!


That's a good point: I think I'll like the percentage, but, yeah: the dots are a really good indication of whether the book is long or short.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just came up as an announcement in my FB feed from Amazon, or from Kindle . . . . it gave a link that gives an overview of the new features, with screen shots:

http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=13550053011&deveng_soc_ku16

AND . . . not sure if this has been said, but it is available for download and manual updating already.


----------



## barryem

I hadn't realized that about the dots yet either.  I usually have most of the books I'm likely to read next in a collection and having the dots there to give me an indication of the book length was handy.  I think this is the first part of the change I've found so far that I really do care about.

I usually like to read a long book and then one or two shorter books and that'll be more difficult now.  That was an important feature for me and I hadn't realized I'd lost it till you guys started talking about it.

I think I'll send feedback about that one.

Barry


----------



## hamerfan

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just came up as an announcement in my FB feed from Amazon, or from Kindle . . . . it gave a link that gives an overview of the new features, with screen shots:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=13550053011&deveng_soc_ku16
> 
> AND . . . not sure if this has been said, but it is available for download and manual updating already.


Thanks for this link, Ann! It allows me to see what's in store when the update comes. I got a bit confused with people just talking about it; being able to see it is much better.


----------



## Linjeakel

Ann in Arlington said:


> Observation -- a lot of times when they do a major update like this they re-write the user guide . . . so you might check and see if you have a new one in MYC&D that covers the new features.


I had to manually download a 4th edition guide for the Voyage from my MYC&D, but I can't see an update to the Paperwhite guide. All the new stuff should be the same on both though, wouldn't you think?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Linjeakel said:


> I had to manually download a 4th edition guide for the Voyage from my MYC&D, but I can't see an update to the Paperwhite guide. All the new stuff should be the same on both though, wouldn't you think?


I think so . . . it looks to me like the exact same file for both. . . the only difference in operation is that the PW doesn't have the auto adjust tic box for the light.


----------



## Toby

Thanks so much for the wonderful info. I got the email today & read it on my way to work. I have my kindles plugged into the wall outlet. Usually, I just charge them by using a power bank. Just to clarify, since I saw your subject, just to be sure - there is no update for the PW 1? I am assuming that there is also no update for the non-touch Basic Kindles? Right?


----------



## barryem

You're correct that there is no update for the Paperwhite 1 and thank you for reminding me.  I don't use my PW1 all that much anymore.  I have both newer Paperwhites and a Voyage.  But the Paperwhite 1 can now serve as my next book browser since it still has the dots for book length.  

Sometimes being addicted to gadgets pays off. 

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Thanks so much for the wonderful info. I got the email today & read it on my way to work. I have my kindles plugged into the wall outlet. Usually, I just charge them by using a power bank. Just to clarify, since I saw your subject, just to be sure - there is no update for the PW 1? I am assuming that there is also no update for the non-touch Basic Kindles? Right?


I think the PW1 has a slower processor or something that can't handle the more recent updates, and that's why it's stuck where it is as far as the system is concerned. This update is definitely available for the PW2, however -- I can download and install it per the Amazon help page, though it's not come automatically yet to my PW2.

By Amazon's count, anything in the Kindle (separate from Fire) line labeled "5th generation" or earlier is probably not going to get any further updates. But they are, so far, continuing to update 6th and 7th generation devices. That includes the current touch screen basic kindle, but not the older non-touch screen basic kindles.

If you go to MYC&D and click help at the upper right, you'll see some icons on the page. Click 'device support' and you'll get a page that has the devices you own as icons . . . if you click through there you can get to software updates -- generally scroll down to the bottom section of topics. That way you'll be sure you're looking at updates for your specific device -- since some of them may look alike (PW1 vs PW2, for example.)


----------



## crebel

I'm waiting for the update on my Voyage to come over the air instead of doing it manually.  Is anyone seeing a difference in how books are displayed if you go into the Kindle Store from your device?  There's some talk in the Writers' CafÃ© about pages displaying differently in the store when viewed from a Kindle.


----------



## Atunah

I can't say as I don't remember the before. You mean first page in store? Or others. I can take a screenshot if I know of what.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah.  Your screen shot above is what I already see on my not-yet-updated Voyage for the Kindle Store itself.  I think they are talking about larger book covers and more "scrolling" to see all the information on an individual book page when looking through the device.  I have seen your screen shot in the Writers' CafÃ© thread and that does appear to be the case after the update.  I really like the larger book cover view and am looking forward to that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have an PW2 that's not updated and a Voyage that is. Going directly to the store from the home page looks basically the same. 

Oddly, the books recommended aren't the same.   I guess that's because I have different books on the two devices. 

But, except for that, they're the same layout and all.  I think the font used is slightly different. 

And, of course, the menu bar looks different because on the Voyage it's the new one and on the PW2 it's the old one.


eta: I went to the same book in the store on both devices. . . .layout is the same, but the different type face (though still sans serif) means there is more in the blurb before the 'show more' option . . . beyond that just slight differences in what's showing because of the different font used. FWIW, I think it's rather clearer and crisper -- but I'm not sure how much of that is Voyage vs PW2 rendering.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Ann for the step by step info. You know me so well.  Just to let you & everyone know that I saw the other thread that says that all kindles must be updated.   Checking my Voyage, I can only see the number of what update version that I have, which hasn't updated yet. I used to see in the menu, that you can check to see if if an update was on the kindle to click on to download the update, or am I thinking that it was on the Fires? Or, am I only thinking that shows up when you're maunually downloading an update? Just wondering.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Thanks Ann for the step by step info. You know me so well.  Just to let you & everyone know that I saw the other thread that says that all kindles must be updated.  Checking my Voyage, I can only see the number of what update version that I have, which hasn't updated yet. I used to see in the menu, that you can check to see if if an update was on the kindle to click on to download the update, or am I thinking that it was on the Fires? Or, am I only thinking that shows up when you're maunually downloading an update? Just wondering.


To see if an update has been downloaded but not yet installed, go to settings and then touch the menu icon again. You'll see 'Update Your Kindle'. If it's grayed out there's nothing there. But if it's the same darkness as the other options, it's there and you can touch it to have the update start installing.


----------



## Toby

I did that (clicked on the menu, settings & menu again) on both my Voyage & PW2, & a box shows up, with the
current update version & other things listed, & "what's new" to click on. Nothing is showing about  an update.


----------



## Atunah

Toby said:


> I did that (clicked on the menu, settings & menu again) on both my Voyage & PW2, & a box shows up, with the
> current update version & other things listed, & "what's new" to click on. Nothing is showing about an update.


It will be rolled out over time automatically so you just don't have it yet for the Voyage. I did the manual update from the amazon website, but you don't have to do that. It will get there eventually.

I'll walk you through if you do want do it manually. It can take a few weeks for them to get to everyone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Start at the home page.

Touch Menu
Touch Settings
Touch Menu

You'll see

Shop Kindle Store
Update your Kindle
Restart
Reset device
Device info
Legal
Sync and Check for Items 

in the drop down menu.

Update will be gray if it's not ready to install, it'll be dark if it is.

If that's not what you see, I'm not sure why not?


----------



## Toby

Thank you so much, Atunah! I'm thinking that I might manually download my Voyage & PW2 since it doesn't have the newest update of 5.7.2 & then just plug in the other kindles.


----------



## Toby

Geesh, Ann....I see it greyed out now. It's so light that I did not even see it. It looks more like a white space to my eyes. Thanks for showing me where to find it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think so . . . it looks to me like the exact same file for both. . . the only difference in operation is that the PW doesn't have the auto adjust tic box for the light.


Correction to this post of mine yesterday -- the update files have different names, though they're both 5.7.2 . . . .one says it's for Voyage, though, and one says it's for PW.


----------



## jkingrph

I just caught the amended title to this thread and manually updated my Voyage.  So far so good.


----------



## stevene9

Don't like the new update on my PW2. First it just clutters the screen to have the word COLLECTIONS after each collection. In the "collection" sort I know they are collections. Second problem I have is that on the home page the print is much lighter than before. I immagine this is because you have to fit more in with the additional words "collection" all the time. I have turned off the new home paage, but it still has to fit in the subtitled COLLECTION, and thus the print is less dense and harder for me to read. Not happy at all.

Steve


----------



## Atunah

There is a new small update to the new update. Its now 5.7.2.1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?tag=mr060-20&nodeId=201630670

This page goes to the Voyage, but its also listed for the newer Paperwhite, pick yours from the left menu.

Those that don't have updated yet, will get the new new one when it gets there. 

Reports are that the little update is to "fix" the lightness of the helvetica font that some said came with the update. Since I don't use that font, I didn't see a difference.


----------



## hamerfan

Thanks, Atunah! Got it.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I got another email from Amazon today. This one touts the changes that will come with the update. For those of you who have updated Voyages, is one stuck with the garbage on the Home screen? I don't want to see suggestions of this and that, just the books I have on the thing. I have the setting that shows book covers turned off. Will that keep my Home screen as is?


----------



## Atunah

ellenoc said:


> I got another email from Amazon today. This one touts the changes that will come with the update. For those of you who have updated Voyages, is one stuck with the garbage on the Home screen? I don't want to see suggestions of this and that, just the books I have on the thing. I have the setting that shows book covers turned off. Will that keep my Home screen as is?


Yep, you can turn it off. If you have it turned of now, before the update, it will actually give you a pop up asking if you want to continue having it off or if you want to try it out. In settings you can turn it off and on at any time. You can keep your Voyage looking the way you have it now. It will just have some cosmetic changes. Font in menu a bit different, top menu a bit different. Otherwise its all the same. Cover view or list view. Called grid view and list view now. Its only in a different place now to turn on and off the cover view. They put it in the middle drop down. The one where you sort all items, books, docs and all that, instead of the main menu on the top right.

You'll be fine.


----------



## readingril

The default setting for the new software is that view but it's very easy to turn off! 

Thanks to Atunah who  posted this very helpful advice upthread:

To turn Home Screen View on or off

    Settings-->Device Options-->Personalize your Kindle-->Advanced Options-->turn top button( Home Page View) on or off


----------



## CS

Got tired of waiting for this update, so finally did it manually.

Kindle has to be the only hardware in the world that doesn't allow you to check for updates from the device itself. I understand why they roll out the updates in small waves, but people who want it now should be allowed to "phone home" from the device and get it right away.


----------



## Muddypawz

CS said:


> Kindle has to be the only hardware in the world that doesn't allow you to check for updates from the device itself. I understand why they roll out the updates in small waves, but people who want it now should be allowed to "phone home" from the device and get it right away.


I agree! I'm still waiting for my update and debating whether to manually grab it or wait till it finally appears on it's own. It doesn't sound earthshattering so I'll probably just wait, though it bugs me to not be totally up to date. Decisions, decisions.....lol


----------



## CS

Muddypawz said:


> I agree! I'm still waiting for my update and debating whether to manually grab it or wait till it finally appears on it's own. It doesn't sound earthshattering so I'll probably just wait, though it bugs me to not be totally up to date. Decisions, decisions.....lol


I'd call it earth-shattering. Well, okay, maybe not earth-shattering, LOL. But it's a completely new UI and looks fantastic (IMO). The fact that airplane mode is now easily accessible from the top menu was enough to get me to upgrade. Somehow, the screen looks better and brighter - upgraded, almost - even though I know that's not possible. I think they must've tweaked the background color somehow. (Paperwhite 2, BTW.)


----------



## crebel

My Voyage updated itself a few minutes ago.  I may be way off base and it was just finally my turn, but it happened when I let it go to sleep from the homepage rather than within a book as I usually do.

After going through the 7 pop up pages of new items it wanted to tell me about, the next pop up screen was the one about trying the "new" home screen or leaving it off for recommendations as I had previously set, easy to tap "no thanks".  It is also easy to see each of those things on their own from the dropdown menu if I want.

I'm not overly excited about the new font for the homepage list view.  It seems skinny and not as dark to me, but it's doable.  I do wish the Aa changes for font type and size also worked for the home screen, maybe one day.  Am I correct that the only way to get to the Aa menu is from within a book?  I can't seem to find it in the settings otherwise.  I presume it stays where I've set it for all books even though I had to open any one book to get to it?  

I prefer the dotted line to tell the approximate length of a book rather than percentage read under the title and have already sent feedback to Amazon about that.  I do like getting a bottom bar within a book that tells you all the other information (page number, time left in chapter, etc.) rather than tapping the bottom left corner to change your preferred setting and then having to tap back to leave it where you want (the bottom bar comes up as well when you tap the top bar within a book).

I haven't tapped the 3 lines next to a title of a book on the home screen yet for fear of what that will do, lol - is that an "about this book" menu?


----------



## tiggeerrific

I just got the update I hate hate hate it! I liked my neat collections this whole set is very upsetting


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> My Voyage updated itself a few minutes ago. I may be way off base and it was just finally my turn, but it happened when I let it go to sleep from the homepage rather than within a book as I usually do.
> 
> After going through the 7 pop up pages of new items it wanted to tell me about, the next pop up screen was the one about trying the "new" home screen or leaving it off for recommendations as I had previously set, easy to tap "no thanks". It is also easy to see each of those things on their own from the dropdown menu if I want.
> 
> I'm not overly excited about the new font for the homepage list view. It seems skinny and not as dark to me, but it's doable. I do wish the Aa changes for font type and size also worked for the home screen, maybe one day. Am I correct that the only way to get to the Aa menu is from within a book? I can't seem to find it in the settings otherwise. I presume it stays where I've set it for all books even though I had to open any one book to get to it?
> 
> I prefer the dotted line to tell the approximate length of a book rather than percentage read under the title and have already sent feedback to Amazon about that. I do like getting a bottom bar within a book that tells you all the other information (page number, time left in chapter, etc.) rather than tapping the bottom left corner to change your preferred setting and then having to tap back to leave it where you want (the bottom bar comes up as well when you tap the top bar within a book).
> 
> I haven't tapped the 3 lines next to a title of a book on the home screen yet for fear of what that will do, lol - is that an "about this book" menu?


The 3 dots are just a menu, what to do with the book. It gives you the same popup as when you long press on a book. Its a bit redundant I think as you get the same thing just long pressing on the book title, or cover if you have cover view. 
I had to go to list view to see the font as I have it on cover/grid view. It does look a bit different, but I have had it on cover view so long I don't remember what the font looked like in list view before.

I have to say I am most surprised how much I actually like the new home view page. Its all based on my items. What I shelf, what I rate on goodreads, what I put on wishlist on amazon and so on. I have to say the recommendations they throw at me through goodreads based on my ratings are much more spot on than any to me useless "also bought" on amazon. As I don't really care what was also bought, I care what was also liked. 
But its great they made it optional for those that don't want it.

I just see a lot of little touches I like. The thing that comes up when you press the top in a book with the chapter and if its a series its right there. Helped lately with plowing through a series in KU. I also like that all my reading lists on the new home view tell me which books are KU. In my wishlists, in my recommendations. I actually been finding reads now. I have given up trying to find anything on amazon anymore with all the scam stuff thrown in romance now. I don't see those in the recommendations they throw at me as its mostly based on my reading likes.

I miss the dots too, but then I still miss the bottom dot bar we used to have and my button basic still has. I sigh every time I pick that one up. That bar and the real buttons are heaven. But everything else is much better on the Voyage now.


----------



## Linjeakel

tiggeerrific said:


> I just got the update I hate hate hate it! I liked my neat collections this whole set is very upsetting


You can still have your collections exactly as you had them before, just with a different font if you're using the list view. You don't have to have the new home screen if you don't want to. Just change the option in settings.


----------



## tiggeerrific

Thank You I went and played with it and got it back to collections .Feel so much better


----------



## mistyd107

I have found since the update that I have to use the sync to furthest pg read choice in settings the majority of the time as it rarely sync's on its own anymore. anyone else finding this with the voyage?? i'm trying to  determine if its the update or my connection which isn't always the most stable.  Also noticed things i purchased don't readily download to device.  Even if I specify that device I usually see them in the cloud.  neither is particularly a huge deal.  But it is does take getting used to.  I'm considering taking it off my wireless network and see if its any different with the three G. but thought id check here and see if anyone else noticed similar issues.  my iPhone and iPad don't seem to have issues most of the time. thats why i was curious as to whether it was the update. thanks for any input


----------



## Atunah

My syncing is actually much more accurate and immediate with the new update. Before at times if I picked up my basic, charging my Voyage, it would pick a spot a bit behind of where I was. Same with my android phone and fire. Close but not exact. At times I had to use sync to get it to go. Now it works fine across all my devices, instantly. I don't have any ithingies.


----------



## readingril

Atunah said:


> ...
> The thing that comes up when you press the top in a book with the chapter and if its a series its right there. Helped lately with plowing through a series in KU.


Are you talking about About This Book in the Menu options or something else?



Atunah said:


> I miss the dots too, but then I still miss the bottom dot bar we used to have and my button basic still has. I sigh every time I pick that one up. That bar and the real buttons are heaven. But everything else is much better on the Voyage now.


I really do miss those dots under the book title. A lot!

I've had to restart my Voyage twice since it updated as it got incredibly slow. I don't think I ever had to do that prior to this update.


----------



## readingril

readingril said:


> Are you talking about About This Book in the Menu options or something else?
> 
> I really do miss those dots under the book title. A lot!
> 
> I've had to restart my Voyage twice since it updated as it got incredibly slow. I don't think I ever had to do that prior to this update.


ETA: The synching seems more reliable to me. I'm enjoying the TTS feature on the Echo, which hubby automatically pauses when he walks into the room to talk to me. He can't do that if I'm using headphones!  When I actually stop it later and open the Kindle VOILA! right where I left off.

(PS - Is quoting yourself like talking to yourself?  )

Gotta love Amazon!


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> Are you talking about About This Book in the Menu options or something else?
> 
> I really do miss those dots under the book title. A lot!
> 
> I've had to restart my Voyage twice since it updated as it got incredibly slow. I don't think I ever had to do that prior to this update.


I am talking about when you hit the top of the page in a book, where it opens the menus for all kinds of things, go to and all that. On the bottom, depending I guess how its formatted and if its listed in series, it showed me chapter title name, page time left and in a few cases showed me the book that is next to click on. I can't recall now if that was further into the book, or all the way through. It was not the popup at the end I am talking about, but that thing that opens when you press the top. I don't have this with all and for the life of me I can't find one right now, I already returned the ones that had it. It just listed the next book in the series above where it says page, chapter and all that.

I love the about book pop too, but that didn't change I don't think.


----------



## readingril

Hm. I'll have to look for that. I don't think I've seen a next in series on that page. Or maybe I don't click on that too often? Possibly the couple of books in a series I have are to early in the book to see next in the series.


----------



## Atunah

This is what it looks like and it seems it starts showing when you hit the last chapter or so










I plowed through a KU series like that.


----------



## readingril

Thanks Atunah! I'll check it out when a) I'm reading a series and b) I get closer to the end.


----------



## Antigone

Just got my update yesterday, and, so far, like it. One thing I miss that I'm not seeing is the Reading Progress thing that was on the far right pull-down menu. It allowed settings at either page number, location, time left in chapter or time left in book. The only way I see where I am now is tapping screen towards bottom and it will show what page # I'm on out of the total in the book. 

Am I missing where to find the old Reading Progress? Poked around a bit today and didn't see anything


----------



## Atunah

Antigone said:


> Just got my update yesterday, and, so far, like it. One thing I miss that I'm not seeing is the Reading Progress thing that was on the far right pull-down menu. It allowed settings at either page number, location, time left in chapter or time left in book. The only way I see where I am now is tapping screen towards bottom and it will show what page # I'm on out of the total in the book.
> 
> Am I missing where to find the old Reading Progress? Poked around a bit today and didn't see anything


THey took it from the top right 3 dot menu and put it into the Aa menu. Where you change the font and font style, there are now 3 tabs and one is the reading status.


----------



## Antigone

Atunah said:


> THey took it from the top right 3 dot menu and put it into the Aa menu. Where you change the font and font style, there are now 3 tabs and one is the reading status.


Oh, wow, thanks! I was in there earlier but it was not one of the places where I thought I'd find Reading Progress.


----------



## bordercollielady

Just got my voyage update..  One thing - seems that the main screen font has changed.  I don't like it as much.  Anyone able to change it?  I do like the thumbprints.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Learned a new thing the other day:

After getting the update, I'd set my home page to the way I'd had it before. Didn't initially want recommendations and stuff, and didn't feel like that page showed enough of what's on the device for purposes of choosing my next read.

But I thought I'd give it another try . . . it only shows a couple of books besides the recommendations, so I thought I'd swipe to the left, as though going to the next page, to see what else it might show. Surprise! It took me to the more traditional category/book list of the home page. Which I can then manipulate the usual way. Swiping back (right) from that page takes me to the 'new' style home page.

I like this . . . when I want to really look at what I have, it's easy to do; when I'm happy to see new recommendations, it's also easy. And no need to go into a menu to switch.


----------



## crebel

I'm not sure if this is a new function of the update or something we have been able to do all along with our Voyages and I have been clueless, but you can change the font size within a book up or down one level without tapping the Aa menu by spreading or pinching two fingers on the page!

Is it new or did everyone else already know this?  Honest, I even read the manual when I got the Voyage.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I'm not sure if this is a new function of the update or something we have been able to do all along with our Voyages and I have been clueless, but you can change the font size within a book up or down one level without tapping the Aa menu by spreading or pinching two fingers on the page!
> 
> Is it new or did everyone else already know this? Honest, I even read the manual when I got the Voyage.


That was always there.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> That was always there.


I was afraid of that... lol


----------



## hamerfan

crebel said:


> I'm not sure if this is a new function of the update or something we have been able to do all along with our Voyages and I have been clueless, but you can change the font size within a book up or down one level without tapping the Aa menu by spreading or pinching two fingers on the page!


The Paperwhite allows for this also.


----------



## Antigone

Has anyone noticed the battery going down quicker since the new update? It seems that way to me.


----------



## Atunah

Antigone said:


> Has anyone noticed the battery going down quicker since the new update? It seems that way to me.


Yes, a bit faster on my Voyage.


----------



## John Hopper

Yes I've noticed the battery going down quicker also, though I've always had to  charge every few days so it doesn't make a great difference. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## barryem

The main problem with the battery going down faster is that the overall lifetime of the battery will then be shorter.  Lithium ion batteries are typically good for between 500 and 1000 full charges.  If you charge it when it's 75% full that's about 1/4 of a full charge, so you can do that about 2000 to 4000 times.  If you now have to charge 20% more often you'll use up your 2000 to 4000 partial charges more quickly.

Has anyone tested their Paperwhite or Voyage as a frisby?  How well does it work?

Barry


----------



## bordercollielady

crebel said:


> I'm not sure if this is a new function of the update or something we have been able to do all along with our Voyages and I have been clueless, but you can change the font size within a book up or down one level without tapping the Aa menu by spreading or pinching two fingers on the page!
> 
> Is it new or did everyone else already know this? Honest, I even read the manual when I got the Voyage.


I didn't... thanks!


----------



## crebel

Agreed on shortened battery life.  I'm hoping it is at least partly due to the upgrade sorting itself out through the system, maybe re-indexing everything.  I'm also sure some of it is due to me turning up the default brightness any time I am on the home page.  The increased brightness creates better contrast for the "skinny" font of the home page making it easier for me to read.


----------



## etexlady

My Voyage got it's update yesterday.  My initial take:  I do not like it.  I guess I'll have to read this thread and work with the new setup but I'm not impressed.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> This is what it looks like and it seems it starts showing when you hit the last chapter or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plowed through a KU series like that.


I discovered today that when you get to the very end of a book (after you x out of the rating page) a screen comes up very much like that at the bottom and if the next-in-series book is already on your Kindle somewhere, instead of "view in store", the option is to "open" and just continue reading! I love this feature.


----------



## Antigone

I think what I like most about the update is I finally know how many books I have, at least I couldn't figure it out before. I'd have one amount on the cloud and another on the device, and many that were on the cloud were also on the device. I had asked amazon how to find out how many I actually have, but never got a response. At least now there's a feature that says All for books.


----------



## jheydt

I got the new update for my Voyage and am having a problem moving a book from the home page to a collection.  I just finished reading this book and it appears on the home page but for the life of me I cannot move it to my collection of read books.  I click the book and select the read book collection and click done on the bottom of the screen.  However, the book never moves.  Am I missing something?

John


----------



## Atunah

jheydt said:


> I got the new update for my Voyage and am having a problem moving a book from the home page to a collection. I just finished reading this book and it appears on the home page but for the life of me I cannot move it to my collection of read books. I click the book and select the read book collection and click done on the bottom of the screen. However, the book never moves. Am I missing something?
> 
> John


Do you have the drop downs set to show collections? The one on the right you want to set to collections. The middle one you set to all items, or books. I always have it on all items. It should then show your collections first including the read one and should go away once you add it. Now once in a while I have to add a book again to the collection. As in I have to uncheck and re-check the read to make it go in. Happens rarely, but sometimes. But first check to see if you have the drop downs set to show collections first and the rest of stuff after.


----------



## Muddypawz

CS said:


> I'd call it earth-shattering. Well, okay, maybe not earth-shattering, LOL. But it's a completely new UI and looks fantastic (IMO). The fact that airplane mode is now easily accessible from the top menu was enough to get me to upgrade. Somehow, the screen looks better and brighter - upgraded, almost - even though I know that's not possible. I think they must've tweaked the background color somehow. (Paperwhite 2, BTW.)


I updated my PW2 yesterday and sadly, I'm not as happy about it as you are. I do like the change in settings, allowing faster access to airplane mode on/off, however, I keep my home page in list view and find it very difficult to read now. The font itself is thin and hard to read and then it's also very faded looking with low contrast. At least they could have given us the option to customize this like we can within a book. And then to make matters worse, I can almost watch the battery level drop - a drastic difference! What a disappointment!!! And they call this an update?!?

I just called and spoke to Amazon Kindle Support about these issues. Both women I spoke to (initial rep and supervisor) were pleasant and assured me they'd send my complaint to the developers but who knows when or if anything will be done. Makes no sense to make a product worse instead of better. Leave well enough alone!!!

Melissa (who's really grouchy over this)


----------



## HappyGuy

Seems to me apps are like having a PhD, where you "publish or perish". With apps you "improve" or perish, regardless of what the users want. IMHO.


----------



## Tuttle

The thing which bugs me with the voyage update is that it keeps going back to "all" for the collections when I'm choosing which collections to sort things into. I want to default sort things into collections on my kindle, and don't want to click that extra button every time. That really bugs me.


----------



## Atunah

There is now yet another update for the Voyage and the newer PW's. So we did 5.7.2, then the latest and the one I still have is 5.7.2.1 and now there is a new one 5.7.3

Haven't gotten it yet.

Here is the link to the latest for the Voyage
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201630670

here it is for the 6 gen paperwhite, I think that is the PW2
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201307450

and the PW3 is here
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201756220

Again nothing for the first PW and older devices with this update.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> There is now yet another update for the Voyage and the newer PW's. So we did 5.7.2, then the latest and the one I still have is 5.7.2.1 and now there is a new one 5.7.3
> 
> Haven't gotten it yet.


I don't have it yet either, but some folks on the Amazon boards who do are saying:

1. It doesn't bring back the dots.
2. It seems to fix the battery drain issue.

boohoo on #1, yay on #2 if accurate.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I don't have it yet either, but some folks on the Amazon boards who do are saying:
> 
> 1. It doesn't bring back the dots.
> 2. It seems to fix the battery drain issue.
> 
> boohoo on #1, yay on #2 if accurate.


I updated and mine is charging now. I didn't notice any difference visually and I'll find out about the battery once I use it after the charge I guess. I haven't really missed the dots as much as others.


----------



## readingril

crebel said:


> I don't have it yet either, but some folks on the Amazon boards who do are saying:
> 
> 1. It doesn't bring back the dots.
> 2. It seems to fix the battery drain issue.
> 
> boohoo on #1, yay on #2 if accurate.


1. BOO!
2. Yay?

Signed...
....DOT LOVER


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I updated and mine is charging now. I didn't notice any difference visually and I'll find out about the battery once I use it after the charge I guess. I haven't really missed the dots as much as others.


No visual changes? Sigh... guess that means no change on the font or the contrast for the home page either.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> No visual changes? Sigh... guess that means no change on the font or the contrast for the home page either.


I can't say, but I did take a screenshot before I updated of the list view on home and I can take another now and see if its different. I don't use list view so its hard for me to know if its different now.


----------



## Atunah

This is what it looks with the new update
















Left after the update, right before.

Is it in my head, or does the first pic, the after, look darker in font?

Eh, I think its in my head. Putting them side by side they look the same to me.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah.  It looks the same to me as well, although both of them look like a "thicker" and darker font than on my home page in list view. 

The home page in list view font is not a deal breaker for me, it's just a little more difficult to read IMO.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Thanks, Atunah. It looks the same to me as well, although both of them look like a "thicker" and darker font than on my home page in list view.
> 
> The home page in list view font is not a deal breaker for me, it's just a little more difficult to read IMO.


Screenshots do look a bit different than if I had taken a photo. But considering how photo taking challenged I am, the results would not be to anyones pleasure, trust me. 

List view looks to me though. I can read it fine, but I just don't use it very much. I have the covers on instead. Without the dots to show how long a book is, there is no point for me to have list view.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've updated the headline -- thanks for keeping us aware, Atunah!


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> I updated and mine is charging now. I didn't notice any difference visually and I'll find out about the battery once I use it after the charge I guess. I haven't really missed the dots as much as others.


Any verdict on the battery yet?


----------



## Atunah

Seems to be fine so far. Meaning it seems its not going down quite as fast as it did on the last one. Might need some more time to see, but looking good so far on that front. Maybe they fixed something.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Atunah.  I hope it makes a difference.  I am having to recharge my Voyage after every 5-6 hours of reading time.  I have tried a restart to clear out any stray bits and also checked for any indexing issues.  I suppose the battery could be fading, but it seems a little more than coincidental that the fast battery loss started happening the day I got the first update.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Thanks, Atunah. I hope it makes a difference. I am having to recharge my Voyage after every 5-6 hours of reading time. I have tried a restart to clear out any stray bits and also checked for any indexing issues. I suppose the battery could be fading, but it seems a little more than coincidental that the fast battery loss started happening the day I got the first update.


OH dear that is not good at all. Try this new one to see. Not like you got anything to lose. But yeah, that first new update, whatever the number was, did make mine drain faster also. It most certainly started right after I updated. So far I been reading and browsing in the store and sorting wishlists with wifi and and doing still pretty good. It was fully charged up right after I did the new 5.7.3 update. So yesterday at like 2:30 I believe. I read about one full book in that time and then some, by page numbers as I am reading 2 at a time. And I sorted wishlists for an hour or so. Total reading/use time? Hmm. Maybe 4 hours? 6 hours? Battery looks to be at 75. Hard to tell. I'll put a screenshot so you can see. I'd like battery in percentage. 
Before this latest update I would already be half way down on the battery.


----------



## crebel

Oh that would be HUGE improvement, definitely more like what I have been used to.  Right now I can take the Voyage off the charger with green light showing and see the battery drop to the level your screenshot shows just opening a book.  

If I don't get the update over Wi-Fi by tomorrow morning, I'm going to hook up the Kindle and do it manually.


----------



## readingril

I did the update manually yesterday, my battery looked at the time that it had about a 30% charge on it. I  only plugged it in to the computer to drag the update over to the Kindle, ejected the Kindle, let it do the update, and have probably read hm three or so hours. The battery to my unscientific eye seems about the same. 

We'll see...


----------



## tsemple

It is normal for updates to trigger 're-indexing' of all the content on the Kindle to make text search faster. This process runs in the background, and will cause the battery to drain faster while that is happening. The more content you have on the device, the longer re-indexing takes.

You can monitor progress by navigating to Home screen and searching for '.' (period). The search results should return nothing (punctuation is not searchable), but if it is still indexing, 'Text in Books' will display in black rather than grey text and tapping on that will open open a results window showing 'Items Not Yet Indexed ' (where 'n' is the number of items). Tapping on that will show a list of the items it is still indexing. That list should eventually become empty.

In some (rare) cases, re-indexing gets stuck on a particular item and cannot complete until you identify which item it is stuck on and delete it. If you execute the above procedure, the 'Items Not Yet Indexed' list will show you the item you need to delete. If it is something you got from Amazon or your Personal Documents cloud, you can just take note of the title, find it in the Home list, delete it and then re-download. If it is something you side-loaded, you need to side-load it again after deleting it (assuming you know where to find the original copy).


----------



## Atunah

Wasn't the indexing in my case at least. There was nothing indexing. Its been how long since that last update that brought the battery issue? How many weeks? I can't recall. But there was nothing indexing. I always check that first. It just ran down the battery faster overall. Seems better now so that is good.


----------



## Muddypawz

I wasn't aware of the latest update for the PW2.  So glad to read about it here tonight!  I just did a manual update and there's no change in the home page contrast (in list view) and thin font, unfortunately.  Hopefully there's an improvement in battery life, at any rate.  That's been awful since that last update.

Keeping my fingers crossed, 
Melissa


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

As I've posted before, I don't have wifi at home, so tonight I took my Voyage and my Kindle Keyboard to the library. I had to laugh because the KK updated easily and almost immediately (when I charged it up, it had 2 messages from Amazon saying it needed an update). The Voyage, however, in spite of the fact it has been bugging me about it at home telling me to connect to wifi, stubbornly refused to do anything. The Update choice on the menu is always grayed out on on my Voyage. I restarted, did Settings, Settings, and nothing. It was connected to the wifi fine, so that wasn't a problem. Finally I had an idea and turned the 3G off, and lo and behold that inspired it, and it updated.

So here I am checking this thread to be sure I have the latest update, *and I don't!* It just updated tonight and it's only at 5.7.2.1. Grrr.

Is 5.7.2.1 good enough for Amazon's cutoff date, or do I have to go through this again before March whenever?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ellenoc said:


> As I've posted before, I don't have wifi at home, so tonight I took my Voyage and my Kindle Keyboard to the library. I had to laugh because the KK updated easily and almost immediately (when I charged it up, it had 2 messages from Amazon saying it needed an update). The Voyage, however, in spite of the fact it has been bugging me about it at home telling me to connect to wifi, stubbornly refused to do anything. The Update choice on the menu is always grayed out on on my Voyage. I restarted, did Settings, Settings, and nothing. It was connected to the wifi fine, so that wasn't a problem. Finally I had an idea and turned the 3G off, and lo and behold that inspired it, and it updated.
> 
> So here I am checking this thread to be sure I have the latest update, *and I don't!* It just updated tonight and it's only at 5.7.2.1. Grrr.
> 
> Is 5.7.2.1 good enough for Amazon's cutoff date, or do I have to go through this again before March whenever?


As I understand it it's only the older models (The first PW in 2012 and earlier) that _require_ an update at this time. And that's only if they haven't gotten them organically -- for folks who have been able to regularly connect wirelessly.

The newer models already have the proper wireless protocols/security. The updates discussed here essentially just modify the OS to add features and/or change the home page set up.

5.7.3 IS the current 'latest' version, for the newer devices but is not substantially different to 57.2.1. Really, it's only to fix a problem some were having with quicker battery drain. It can be downloaded and installed manually fairly easily if you have internet connection at home, even if you don't have WiFi.


----------



## Tatiana

crebel said:


> Thanks, Atunah. I hope it makes a difference. I am having to recharge my Voyage after every 5-6 hours of reading time. I have tried a restart to clear out any stray bits and also checked for any indexing issues. I suppose the battery could be fading, but it seems a little more than coincidental that the fast battery loss started happening the day I got the first update.


I, too, found after the major update that changed the home page (which downloaded from Amazon 2 weeks ago) that I am having to charge my Voyage after 5-6 hours of reading. I read yesterday at the hospital while my DH was having surgery and after 3 hours of reading the battery was less than half (I started with 100%). At this point I am having to charge my Voyage every night. I will be pleased if the new update will fix that battery drain problem.

I like the new list home page, it seems "cleaner" and less cluttered to me.


----------



## Atunah

3.7.3 has fixed my battery draining issue. I just went back in the thread to see when I last charged my Voyage and it was 3/7. I charged it today which is about 5 days of reading. It was probably at maybe 20%. Hard to tell since I can' only go by the icon. I have read 2 full books in that time and 2 halfs of others. So 3 book total with reading times of average 4 hours or so per book. 12 hour reading time or somesuch thing. But I also did wishlist browsing, KU browsing in store, goodreads browsing. 

I am about back to where I was. I always charge every 3-4 days usually. 

Wifi is always on and my light is between 10-11 most of the time. Its auto and that is where its settled. 
I did have wifi off just this one time the last day as I needed to finish a library book that expired.


----------



## crebel

I got a response after sending an email to [email protected] about both the "dots" and the new font of the home page list view for my Voyage after the update.  I thought the response was more personal than the generic "thank you, we will pass your concerns on to the team for consideration in future updates."

The portion of response I thought some might be interested in is this:  " We appreciate the time that you taken to write us and we wanted to let you know we expect to make features available in the next software update for the features to restore the "dots" beneath titles when on the home page, to have new font choices on the home page list view to be both thicker and darker on the Kindle Voyage."

That response sounds to me like it WILL happen and not just might happen!


----------



## readingril

crebel said:


> restore the "dots"


I'll sign the petition for that (it sounds like a good petition title < g > ! )

Hopefully they'll return sooner rather than later. I really miss those dots.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> I got a response after sending an email to [email protected] about both the "dots" and the new font of the home page list view for my Voyage after the update. I thought the response was more personal than the generic "thank you, we will pass your concerns on to the team for consideration in future updates."
> 
> The portion of response I thought some might be interested in is this: " We appreciate the time that you taken to write us and we wanted to let you know we expect to make features available in the next software update for the features to restore the "dots" beneath titles when on the home page, to have new font choices on the home page list view to be both thicker and darker on the Kindle Voyage."
> 
> That response sounds to me like it WILL happen and not just might happen!


That's good! So . . . . others of you who'd like the return of the dots should write as well and express that . . . the more requests the more likely they are to not dawdle over 'fixing' it.


----------



## Atunah

There is a 5.7.3.1 listed for the new paperwhite. . The last latest one was 5.7.3

Been getting confusing with all these numbers.

Nothing listed yet for the Voyage so no idea if this is just a bug fix, or something else.

here is for the PW
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?tag=mr060-20&nodeId=201756220


----------



## barryem

Thanks for pointing to that update.  I just installed it on my PW 3 and I can't see any difference. No dots and no obvious way to control the fonts on the home screen.  Maybe the next one will have it.

Barry


----------



## jazzy1721

Still waiting for the email letting me know about the first update.  My Voyage updated sometime last week.  
My battery is only lasting about 5-6 hours also so will be glad to get the newer update to fix that. 

With the new update though I have lost some of my collections in the all area (cloud).  It was a collection that I moved my completed books to.  I do not have that collection on the downloaded only in the cloud.  It was there Tuesday but gone on Wednesday.  I did not remove the collection.  When I finish reading a book I would move it to this folder and remove it from the downloaded side. Any ideas on if I can get it back and if so how do I go about getting it back. Thanks


----------



## SusanBEE

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Linjeakel

jazzy1721 said:


> Still waiting for the email letting me know about the first update. My Voyage updated sometime last week.
> My battery is only lasting about 5-6 hours also so will be glad to get the newer update to fix that.
> 
> With the new update though I have lost some of my collections in the all area (cloud). It was a collection that I moved my completed books to. I do not have that collection on the downloaded only in the cloud. It was there Tuesday but gone on Wednesday. I did not remove the collection. When I finish reading a book I would move it to this folder and remove it from the downloaded side. Any ideas on if I can get it back and if so how do I go about getting it back. Thanks


To get your collection back on the downloaded list, go to All (the cloud) and sort by Collection (rather than 'All Items' or 'Books' etc) and your collection should appear with all the others, but without a star by the side of it, meaning it isn't downloaded. Long press on the collection and then pick 'add to downloaded'. When you then go back to Downloaded you should see your collection back where it was.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My Voyage, which I had with me on my month stay on the West Coast, updated while we were out there, but all of my elderly Kindles were at home enjoying the snow, so I had to update them this weekend.  Since yesterday, I've charged and updated two PW1s, a Kindle Touch, a basic Kindle and my K1 for the critical update.  All of them updated pretty quickly once charged and connected to my WiFi.

I think I'm one of the few who actually likes the new update on my Voyage.  I really like the fact that my current book, with % read and cover, is front and center and that I can hit the next page button to go to my "old" home page showing my collections in a list.

The one thing I miss, and I'm not entirely sure when it left, was the ability to change the font size with a swipe of the screen.  I frequently used this when reading at night; even with the Paperwhite/Voyage screens, I sometimes wanted a size or so larger font.  Now it's a multi-step process, unless I'm missing something.



Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy, the size changing still works as it always has on the Voyage and PW's. Its not swiping, its pinching. Two finger.  

I am one of the few I guess that loves the update and the new home view. I set everything up so that its only my items showing. Meaning I set my to-read shelf up on goodreads to things I want to maybe read next and already own, the amazon wishlists are all my wishlists from the KU wish, wait for loan wish, upcoming, etc. 

The goodreads suggestions work really well as they are truly based on what I rated. Its what I always wanted. As suppose to on amazon also bought. I don't are what someone also bought, I need to know what someone also liked. Big difference there.  

And sometimes the banner is based on the book I am currently reading, sometimes showing me other books by that author, or similar books and they also been pretty good. 

Its why I don't consider any of this stuff ads. Its based on my own stuff and ratings, not random. I don't have regular ads on my Voyage.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Betsy, the size changing still works as it always has on the Voyage and PW's. Its not swiping, its pinching. Two finger.


Yes!!! Thank you, forgot when I hadn't used it in a while!!! Yippee!!!!



> I am one of the few I guess that loves the update and the new home view. I set everything up so that its only my items showing. Meaning I set my to-read shelf up on goodreads to things I want to maybe read next and already own, the amazon wishlists are all my wishlists from the KU wish, wait for loan wish, upcoming, etc.
> 
> The goodreads suggestions work really well as they are truly based on what I rated. Its what I always wanted. As suppose to on amazon also bought. I don't are what someone also bought, I need to know what someone also liked. Big difference there.
> 
> And sometimes the banner is based on the book I am currently reading, sometimes showing me other books by that author, or similar books and they also been pretty good.
> 
> Its why I don't consider any of this stuff ads. Its based on my own stuff and ratings, not random. I don't have regular ads on my Voyage.


Agree.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I am happier with the new home screen than I was originally. A first I thought the only way to see the 'old' list was by using the menu which was cumbersome so I just set it on list view and didn't go back and forth. 

But then I decided to give the new format another shot and learned, quite by accident, that, essentially, the second page is the old list view. So now I keep it set there and swipe back and forth as needed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I am happier with the new home screen than I was originally. A first I thought the only way to see the 'old' list was by using the menu which was cumbersome so I just set it on list view and didn't go back and forth.
> 
> But then I decided to give the new format another shot and learned, quite by accident, that, essentially, the second page is the old list view. So now I keep it set there and swipe back and forth as needed.


At first, I thought the only way was to tap on "My library" above the main book cover on the home screen. Then I accidentally discovered the page turn, too.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

My Voyage is only at 5.7.2.1, and I won't be able to update it further until the next time I'm going to be around a wifi connection for a while. The change I'm most pleased with is that the auto light feature now works well enough to use it. Originally it took so long for the light to change and when it did it wasn't to levels I wanted (and doing the change it thing never worked) that I just turned it off and left it off. It now does the changes pretty promptly and while it's a bit brighter when I read it bed at night with no lights on than what I would set it myself, it's not out of line. It hits exactly the level I would set manually when I read during the day or at night with lights on.


----------



## barryem

If I remember correctly the mandatory update is only for older models.  I don't think your Voyage is affected.

Barry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> If I remember correctly the mandatory update is only for older models. I don't think your Voyage is affected.
> 
> Barry


Ellenoc is talking about the update from 5.7.2.1 to 5.7.3, not the critical update. . That's a different thread. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Paperwhite (7th gen) update to 5.7.3.1; no change to the Voyage or other PWs/Kindles that I can see.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201756220


----------



## readingril

There's a 5.7.4 update for the Voyage

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201630670



> The latest software version for Kindle Voyage (7th Generation) is 5.7.4. This update automatically downloads and installs on your Kindle Voyage when connected wirelessly; however, you can also manually download the software and transfer the update to your device via USB cable.


----------



## hamerfan

It looks like 5.7.4 for the PW2 as well. Unless it's already on there. My wife uses our PW2 and she's out and about with it right now, so I don't know what it's running.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_cn?nodeId=201307450


----------



## Toby

I just got the update, 5.7.4 around 5:30 or 6:30AM when I got off the wikipedia page. I haven't gotten an update this soon on my Voyage ever. It pays to read when I should be sleeping. LOL!


----------



## amyberta

Toby said:


> I just got the update, 5.7.4 around 5:30 or 6:30AM when I got off the wikipedia page. I haven't gotten an update this soon on my Voyage ever. It pays to read when I should be sleeping. LOL!


Thanks, I just got my update, usually I don't get mine until two later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The basic Kindle (7th gen) also has the update:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201605570

The download file:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/update_kindle_5.7.4.bin

Betsy


----------



## readingril

I've seen on the interwebs there's an eInk update if someone wants to go ISO the link and description. Can't wait to update my Voyage when I get home from work! 

from my Galaxy S6


----------



## Atunah

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201630670

New update to 5.8.1 for the PW, Voyage, Oasis and new basic kindle.

Dots are back



> Reading Progress Dots: We listened to feedback from our customers and brought reading progress dots back to your library. You can now see reading progress and relative book length for downloaded books in the library list view.
> 
> More Ways to Share: Recommend books to friends from About This Book.
> 
> Kindle Unlimited Recommendations: Try Kindle Unlimited for free and see recommended Kindle Unlimited titles after choosing your favorite genres.
> 
> Save Wi-Fi Passwords to Your Amazon Account: Save your Wi-Fi passwords to your Amazon account for future convenience. We can configure your compatible devices so that you won't need to reenter your Wi-Fi passwords on each device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah posted about it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,237585.0.html

Ann, should we merge threads? Or start a new update thread since we're up to 5.8?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Atunah posted about it here:
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,237585.0.html
> 
> Ann, should we merge threads? Or start a new update thread since we're up to 5.8?
> 
> Betsy


I think let the new 5.8.x thread stay separate . . . .

I put a pointer to the new thread in the OP to this one.


----------



## Atunah

I figured I make a new one for this update as so many have wanted the dots back and they listened to customers. So everyone can see it right away.  

I kind of got used to not having them so I probably wont notice anymore. I also use the cover view and you need list view for that anyway. 

I still would like my progress bar dots back, but that is looking as likely as winning the lottery.


----------



## Atunah

So after we got the dots back with 5.8.1, there is yet another update that brings us a updated page flip.

5.8.1.0.1
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=202037720

Link for Oasis. Only e-ink device I can see it available for now. No Voyage and no PW.


----------



## Koi

I still haven't even gotten the update and there's already another?  !


----------



## amyberta

Koi said:


> I still haven't even gotten the update and there's already another? !


Me either, I'm not sure how to do it manually and I always get my update 2 weeks after everybody else.


----------



## LauraB

My voyage didn't update, and I am still on 5.8.1 that I did manually a couple weeks ago.  I went to read a book that I started this morning and the page flip option came up on bottom of the screen when I touched the top of my screen.


----------



## tiggeerrific

My Voyage is 5.7.4    did i miss one?


----------



## LauraB

tiggeerrific said:


> My Voyage is 5.7.4 did i miss one?


There is a 5.8.1 that I updated manually. It brought the dots back on list view home screen plus a couple other things. The discussion about it and link to amazon to get it are a little below on this thread. Sorry but I don't know how to do the link.


----------



## LauraB

Atunah said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201630670
> 
> New update to 5.8.1 for the PW, Voyage, Oasis and new basic kindle.
> 
> Dots are back


Bumped link for tiggerriffic


----------



## tiggeerrific

Thank You I will wait till they send it out as I am not good doing it myself


----------



## amyberta

My Kindle Oasis hasn't updated yet, if it is in sleep mode will it still update? To wake it up I have to press the on button.


----------



## ShinyTop

I updating my Oasis by holding the power button down until I got an option to restart.  Restart updated the Oasis and I now have all the features of page flip.


----------



## amyberta

ShinyTop said:


> I updating my Oasis by holding the power button down until I got an option to restart. Restart updated the Oasis and I now have all the features of page flip.


It didn't work.  I'll have to call them and have them walk me through it.


----------



## tiggeerrific

I went to read last night and found out my voyage was updating! So they must have sent out more updates


----------



## amyberta

tiggeerrific said:


> I went to read last night and found out my voyage was updating! So they must have sent out more updates


my Voyage updated , but not my Oasis.


----------



## Sandpiper

My Oasis is 5.7.4.  I tried restarting just now.  Still is 5.7.4.


----------



## readingril

I noticed this morning the new feature was available on my Voyage.  Same firmware version. Not sure if it restarted during the night or not.


----------



## Toby

Yesterday, I got the update on my PW. Today, still waiting for my Oasis & Voyage to update.


----------



## crebel

Maybe it was mentioned in another thread and I missed it, but I'm convinced that in addition to the dots being back and page flip added, the fixed font of the home pages in list view has been changed.  It is 'heavier' and easier to read again, isn't it??

eta:  For the Voyage.


----------



## Toby

I'm still waiting for the update on both my kindles & the page flip on my Voyage.


----------



## loonlover

The update did come automatically for both my PW and Voyage earlier in the week. Page flip showed up on my Voyage today. I had to do a restart before it showed up on the PW.


----------



## tsemple

5.8.1 has been out for weeks but I think Amazon was waiting until after the launch of the new basic Kindle, which started shipping this week (and to get a critical mass of books ready to support it as soon as they turned the feature on). Export Notes is now there as well (to me a much more valuable feature). My Paperwhite did not have the features yesterday, but this morning after a sync, it did. There was no intervening 'software' update. My Kindle (7th gen) required a Restart before the features appeared. So again, no additional software update was needed beyond 5.8.1. 

Kindle for Android updated yesterday and now has Page Flip.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My Kindle updated; not sure when.  Probably last night after we got home.

Checked out the dots.  I find the percentage more useful, myself, but mostly I look at the book I'm reading from the home page, so it didn't really matter.  But for those who wanted them, I'm glad they're there.

I love that Amazon is always looking to improve our experience as readers, even though they don't always get it quite right!  But, that's what feedback is for!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

There is a new update for kindles, Oasis, Voyage, Paperwhite. 5.8.2



> This update includes performance improvements and the following new features:
> 
> Improved Tables Experience: Reading and navigating tables inside your books has been improved with optimized rows and column spacing, a pagination indicator to preserve context for multi-page tables, and a new pop-up table viewer with zoom and pan capabilities so you can interact with large tables at any font size.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't think I'll hurry to get this one . . . . not a lot of tables in the books I read.


----------



## barryem

I downloaded it the other day but I can't see anything different.  I'm not sure what tables they're talking about.  I read novels and short stories and I guess those don't have tables.

Barry


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't think I'll hurry to get this one . . . . not a lot of tables in the books I read.


Yeah, I'll be just waiting for that one. Usually I get them manually, but my books don't have tables so no hurry. It gets here when it gets here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Non fiction may have tables . . . even 'light' non fiction . . . But I don't read so much that it's a priority, and my devices are working just fine, so I choose not to go to any extra trouble to get it. When it comes, it comes.


----------



## Tatiana

Ann in Arlington said:


> Don't think I'll hurry to get this one . . . . not a lot of tables in the books I read.


Same here, Ann!


----------



## tsemple

Perhaps, but one cannot know if there were undocumented bug fixes in addition to this feature. It would be unusual to withhold bug fixes that were already integrated for the next release and only deliver features.


----------



## barryem

True that there might be bug fixes but in a device that's so stable and works so well it's hard to care a lot.

I've installed the update but I can't really see anything different.  I make it a habit to install them all when I first hear of them and sometimes I find some delightful surprises.  Ocassionally there's an unpleasant surprise.  This time there weren't any surprises.

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington

tsemple said:


> Perhaps, but one cannot know if there were undocumented bug fixes in addition to this feature. It would be unusual to withhold bug fixes that were already integrated for the next release and only deliver features.


It says there are 'performance improvements' -- which is polite wordage for 'bug fixes'.  And it will come down on its own eventually, I'm sure -- my devices are pretty much ALWAYS on a WiFi network. I'm not going to BLOCK it -- that would be, to me, silly. But, often with one that has features that sound interesting to me, I go to the trouble to do a manual download and install. All I'm saying is I'm not going to bother to do that with this one.  Unless I get really bored.


----------



## hamerfan

I was really bored so I downloaded it manually. No changes noticed yet, for good or for bad, so there's that.


----------



## Rasputina

This is another update that my kindles still haven't grabbed. I really don't feel like dealing with manually downloading it.


----------



## amyberta

Rasputina said:


> This is another update that my kindles still haven't grabbed. I really don't feel like dealing with manually downloading it.


It always takes 2 weeks for my Kindles to update.


----------



## amyberta

My Kindle oasis still hasn't updated. Am I the only one?


----------



## Patricia

My Oasis hasn't updated either. My Voyage did.


----------



## Rasputina

So two months later I finally get a pop up saying that my Oasis has an update and to turn on wifi to download. Because of course Amazon doesn't want to use their cellular coverage to download it. Then when I turn wifi on, it show update as faded out. Whatever.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Rasputina said:


> So two months later I finally get a pop up saying that my Oasis has an update and to turn on wifi to download. Because of course Amazon doesn't want to use their cellular coverage to download it. Then when I turn wifi on, it show update as faded out. Whatever.


Well, yes. If WiFi has been off, it won't have downloaded. You need to leave WiFi on for a while to give it a chance to download. Then it'll probably update automatically.

Or, if you want, go to the Amazon Support page and download it to your computer, connect the kindle via USB and do it that way.

It's not unreasonable that they don't want to send it via 3G -- it's a big download. And it's not _required_ anyway. The device will still work just fine. You only really need to get it if you want the new features.


----------



## Rasputina

Honestly the kindle update on their own devices is just stupid. Even on my PW2 I've had to manually download updates even though I never turn wifi off on that one, because it doesn't have 3G.


----------



## barryem

I always do the manual update as soon as they're available.  I'm curious what changes they've made, if any, and I prefer not to wait.

I have 4 Kindles and I'll usually update the oldest one that has an update available and check it out and then do the rest.

Barry


----------



## tiggeerrific

My Voyage says 5.8.2 so i am assuming I got a update but don't see anything new


----------



## amyberta

My Voyage updated, but not my Oasis. I don't know why they both don't update at the same time. How do I update my oasis. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

amyberta said:


> My Voyage updated, but not my Oasis. I don't know why they both don't update at the same time. How do I update my oasis. Thanks.


The easiest way is to just leave WiFi on and let it come on its own. But if you want to do it yourself, go to Manage Your Kindle and click kindle support. You should see your device . . . if you click the link you can scroll down to a link for the most recent OS. It will explain how you can download it to a computer and transfer it to the kindle via USB.


----------



## hamerfan

Another minor update for Kindle Paperwhites, 6th & 7th generations are the only ones I checked for. It's 5.8.2.1. 
I have no idea what it's supposed to fix or add, just that it's there.


----------



## jkingrph

Ann in Arlington said:


> The easiest way is to just leave WiFi on and let it come on its own. But if you want to do it yourself, go to Manage Your Kindle and click kindle support. You should see your device . . . if you click the link you can scroll down to a link for the most recent OS. It will explain how you can download it to a computer and transfer it to the kindle via USB.


Strange, my Voyage never updates automatically, I am currently doint the manual update


----------



## barryem

I just did the 5.8.2.1 update on my Voyage and my Paperwhite 3 and i don't see anything that's changed.

Barry


----------



## barryem

JKingrph I'm curious why you use the Uris' book "Battle Cry" on your messages.

I read that when it first came available.  I think I saw the movie first but I can't really remember.  I liked it okay but I've never really been into war movies and books that much.  I think I read it because my friends were reading it.

I became a fan of Leon Uris when I read "Exodus" and "Mila 18" and "QB VII".  I've read all of those several times each over the years, especially "Exodus".

Now, reading him again as an older guy I find it hard to take him as seriously.  He has a strong tendency to see only the good in the side he prefers and only the bad in the other side.  My preferred sides are usually the same as his but his doing that still bothers me.

Barry


----------



## barryem

I take that back.  I just found a really nice change in the new firmware.  I just watched a review of "The Book Thief" on Youtube that made me want to learn more about it so I looked it up in the store on my Voyage.  It seems that I bought this in 2013 and forgot that I did and the page for the book has that information in a fairly large, hard to miss button that takes me to my library.

It's still a bit rough since it just took me to my home page and not to that book in my library, but the search phrase was remembered and that made it easy to find.

This is a very nice addition and I'm pretty sure it didn't do this last week so it must have been added in this update.  Nice feature, Amazon!

Barry


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As usual, a change in the 4th digit -- 5.8.2 to 5.8.2.1 is just bug fixes and general performance improvements -- per the update page on Amazon.  In my experience, it's almost never something that you notice in the normal course of using the device. 

I have 5.8.2 on my voyage and the behavior of the Kindle store is the same as barry describes -- so it's probably not so much an update to firmware as a change to the information provided in the mobile store. If I choose store, NOW there is a prominent button that says "go to library" or something like that. I think it didn't used to have that, but rather had a buy button and, if you touched it, THEN you got the 'You already own this' notice. But that it just goes back to your library/home page is less than useful, for me.

When searching, it seems to me that it's always been pretty clear about if I already own a book. Generally -- I just search 'everywhere' from the home page -- and the results come up with an icon indicating whether I want to look at it in my library or the store. If it's in my library already, the icon is a book; in the store, the icon is a shopping cart. In fact, as I'm typing the search term, options come up as I do so -- I don't usually have to finish typing the whole title.


----------



## readingril

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have 5.8.2 on my voyage and the behavior of the Kindle store is the same as barry describes -- so it's probably not so much an update to firmware as a change to the information provided in the mobile store. If I choose store, NOW there is a prominent button that says "go to library" or something like that. I think it didn't used to have that, but rather had a buy button and, if you touched it, THEN you got the 'You already own this' notice. But that it just goes back to your library/home page is less than useful, for me.


My Voyage still has 5.8.1 and I am seeing the "Go To Library" button so I agree it's most likely a change in the mobile store vs a software update.

What would be even better would be if Amazon would query the title and author to look for similar content in your library and gave a message "hey dummy, you already purchased this under this ASIN"?  (I just looked... I have four copies of The Secret Garden in my Kindle library!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

barryem said:


> I take that back. I just found a really nice change in the new firmware. I just watched a review of "The Book Thief" on Youtube that made me want to learn more about it so I looked it up in the store on my Voyage. It seems that I bought this in 2013 and forgot that I did and the page for the book has that information in a fairly large, hard to miss button that takes me to my library.





Ann in Arlington said:


> If I choose store, NOW there is a prominent button that says "go to library" or something like that. I think it didn't used to have that, but rather had a buy button and, if you touched it, THEN you got the 'You already own this' notice. But that it just goes back to your library/home page is less than useful, for me.


My Oasis is still on 5.8.1.0.1 because I had it on airplane mode for some time. The "Go to Library" button is there in that version.

Readingril beat me to it!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

readingril said:


> My Voyage still has 5.8.1 and I am seeing the "Go To Library" button so I agree it's most likely a change in the mobile store vs a software update.
> 
> What would be even better would be if Amazon would query the title and author to look for similar content in your library and gave a message "hey dummy, you already purchased this under this ASIN"?  (I just looked... I have four copies of The Secret Garden in my Kindle library!)




Yeah . . . sometimes I see a book and think, that looks good! Sounds familiar -- but it's not saying I have it. So I buy it!

Later I found I already have it under another ASIN. 

I've now gotten in the habit of, anything that is giving me even the slightest tingle of _deja vu_, I look it up in my kindle library before clicking.


----------



## hamerfan

Wow, I forgot I could access Amazon through my Kindle. 
I _always_ buy ebooks through my desktop computer. There, Amazon tells me when I bought the book (if indeed I already own it).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

hamerfan said:


> Wow, I forgot I could access Amazon through my Kindle.
> I _always_ buy ebooks through my desktop computer. There, Amazon tells me when I bought the book (if indeed I already own it).


True . . . . but, as readingril and I were noting: if the book's been republished with a new ASIN, it _won't_ say you own it. 

This most often happens with older titles that were turned into ebooks and have been, subsequently, re-done with better formatting or to take advantage of newer features.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> True . . . . but, as readingril and I were noting: if the book's been republished with a new ASIN, it _won't_ say you own it.
> 
> This most often happens with older titles that were turned into ebooks and have been, subsequently, re-done with better formatting or to take advantage of newer features.


Or with a particular publisher - Kensington is bad about doing that. They will release a new book and the ebook at one price and then roughly a year later they will release an ebook with a new ASIN at a lower price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> True . . . . but, as readingril and I were noting: if the book's been republished with a new ASIN, it _won't_ say you own it.
> 
> This most often happens with older titles that were turned into ebooks and have been, subsequently, re-done with better formatting or to take advantage of newer features.


Yeah, I wish Amazon would link new editions with old editions "behind the scenes" so the "you already own this" would work properly.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Hmm, my Oasis is on 5.8.2 and I still have the buy button on a book in the store, not go to library. I tried a few different books I own and that are for sure the same ASIN.


----------



## jkingrph

barryem said:


> JKingrph I'm curious why you use the Uris' book "Battle Cry" on your messages.
> 
> I read that when it first came available. I think I saw the movie first but I can't really remember. I liked it okay but I've never really been into war movies and books that much. I think I read it because my friends were reading it.
> 
> I became a fan of Leon Uris when I read "Exodus" and "Mila 18" and "QB VII". I've read all of those several times each over the years, especially "Exodus".
> 
> Now, reading him again as an older guy I find it hard to take him as seriously. He has a strong tendency to see only the good in the side he prefers and only the bad in the other side. My preferred sides are usually the same as his but his doing that still bothers me.
> 
> Barry


Barry,
I liked I.

To each his own!!


----------



## Atunah

I updated to 5.8.2.1 and I still only have the buy button in the store on books I own, no go to library. So no clue what is up there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I updated to 5.8.2.1 and I still only have the buy button in the store on books I own, no go to library. So no clue what is up there.


Atunah, I looked at Outlander (book 1) and it was there. Check that.


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Atunah, I looked at Outlander (book 1) and it was there. Check that.


I love how you know I own Outlander. 

But, it also says Buy and not go to library. I feel left out, wahhhh


----------



## readingril

If you click does it say you own the book, or do you get to buy it again?


----------



## barryem

I just checked this with my first generation Paperwhite, un-updated for many moons, and sure enough that same book, "The Book Thief", had the Go To Library button.  So I guess this must be an update to their website and not related to the Kindle update.

Barry


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> If you click does it say you own the book, or do you get to buy it again?


That is what it always said, I want to see the go to library. I don't like to click the buy button for that reason, I don't want it to just buy a book. So I never did. But if I could see at one glance that I already own the book, I would love that.


----------



## readingril

What?!? You enable everyone else to one-click, but you don't want to do it yourself?

If you were using a PC I'd suggest a ctrl+F5 of the webpage to force a reload of the page from the server. Dunno how to do that from the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> That is what it always said, I want to see the go to library. I don't like to click the buy button for that reason, I don't want it to just buy a book. So I never did. But if I could see at one glance that I already own the book, I would love that.


The good news is, if you click to buy it, and you already have it, it will tell you that on the next page. 

Doesn't help, of course, if it's a re-release with a new ASIN.


----------



## Atunah

readingril said:


> What?!? You enable everyone else to one-click, but you don't want to do it yourself?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I love how you know I own Outlander.


----------

